# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  "Ron Paul Excluded in Iowa"

## Texan4Life

I didn't see this here so I thought I should post ASAP.. If it already is just link to the first one and lock and/or delete this one.

from the campaign blog: http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/



*Ron Paul Excluded in Iowa*

Iowans for Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance will host a presidential candidates forum on Saturday, June 30th in Des Moines.  Republican presidential candidates Mitt Romney, Sam Brownback, Jim Gilmore, Mike Huckabee, Tommy Thompson, and Tom Tancredo will participate.

Ron Paul, however, will not participate.  Why?  Because he wasnt invited.

We heard about this forum from numerous supporters in Iowa who asked why Dr. Paul was not going to participate.  Those supporters assumed that Dr. Paul was invited and would participate. 

The campaign office had not received an invitation so we called this morning to ask about; thinking we might have misplaced the invitation or simply overlooked it.  Lew Moore, our campaign manager, then called Mr. Edward Failor, an officer of Iowans for Tax Relief, to ask about it.  To our shock, Mr. Failor told us this morning that Dr. Paul was not invited; he was not going to be invited; and he would not be allowed to participate.  And when asked why, Mr. Failor refused to explain.  The call ended.

Lew then called Mr. Steve Sheffler, president of the Iowa Christian Alliance, to talk with him.  Mr. Sheffler did not answer so Lew left a message.  He has yet to respond.

Why are the Iowans for Tax Relief and the Iowa Christian Alliance excluding the one Republican candidate who scored at the top of every online poll taken after the MSNBC, Fox News, and CNN debates?  Why are they denying Iowans the opportunity to hear from the Republican presidential candidate whose popularity is growing by the day?

We couldnt get answers to these questions from Messrs. Failor and Sheffler.  Maybe youll have better luck.  Their contact information is below.

It's ironic that on the same day we learned the Iowans for Tax Relief and the Iowa Christian Alliance excluded Dr. Paul from their candidates forum, we received a call from ABC News confirming Dr. Pauls participation in its nationally broadcast August 5th debate to be held in Des Moines.

Kent Snyder, Chairman
Ron Paul 2008

Contact Information

Edward Failor
Iowans for Tax Relief
2610 Park Avenue
Muscatine, Iowa 52761
Phone: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600
Fax: 563-264-2413
E-mail: itr@taxrelief.org

Steve Sheffler, President
Iowa Christian Alliance
939 Office Park Road, Suite 115
West Des Moines, Iowa 50265
Phone: 515-225-1515
Fax: 515-225-1826
E-mail: slscheffler@iowachristian.com

----------


## BLS

What the F*&K?!?!?!

OH...that gets my blood boiling!!!!!!

----------


## pazzo83

What can we do about this??

----------


## angrydragon

I'm at a disbelief, the one true candidate that cuts taxes and reduces spending isn't invited? While the liars (like Romney) who lied about their tax cuts and spending are invited? And Romney is Mormon?

----------


## aravoth

Call the contact info asap, and don't stop calling these people until we get an answer, or he's gets invited.

----------


## Tin_Foil_Hat

Hopefully, anyone who is an organization called Iowans for Tax Relief would have half a mind to say something.

----------


## batman00

Contact Edward Failor and Steve Sheffler and ask them why they have not included Ron Paul in this event. BE POLITE AND COURTEOUS when doing so.

----------


## Texan4Life

I think the people at the campaign had a smile on their face when they added that story with the contact info to the blog.. I can imagine them thinking, "Oh man, are these guys gonna get their socks blow off when word spreads around the RP community."

----------


## specsaregood

We need to make sure this gets out there.  We need this to be a frontpage digg article.  

http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Ro...cluded_in_Iowa

----------


## Spirit of '76

All Ron Paul supporters in the area need to mobilize ASAP.  We need a presence there distributing literature and displaying support for Dr. Paul.

Everyone who attends this conference needs to get an earful of Dr. Paul's message on taxes, the sanctity of life, and government non-interference in religion.  They need to hear this whether the organizers invite Dr. Paul or not.

I hope our friends out west can make this happen!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Activate the E-Mail assault teams, and the phones. its time to shut down another switchboard

----------


## pazzo83

My email to Mr. Failor:

Dear Mr. Failor,

As a concerned citizen of this great country and as a supporter of the traditional conservative movement to which Dr. Ron Paul, Republican candidate for President, espouses, I was appalled to find out that your organization has not chosen to invite Dr. Paul to the Presidential Candidates forum, to be hosted on June 30th, 2007 in Des Moines.  As the only candidate running, not to mention the only Member in the House of Representatives, to demonstrate a pure conservative record of supporting balanced budgets, decreases in government spending and taxation, and accountability in our monetary system, Dr. Ron Paul is without a doubt the taxpayer's best friend.  He has never voted to increase taxes.  He has never voted for an unbalanced budget.  And his votes are always undergirded by a through consideration of Constitutional limitations on Congressional power.  To not include Dr. Paul in any debate regarding taxation and the future of American monetary and economic policy would be antithetical to the entire movement.  I ask that you strongly reconsider your decision to not invite Dr. Paul to this forum in Des Moines.

----------


## Nash

I am curious why your organization has not invited
Congressman Ron Paul to your Presidential Candidates
Forum on June 30th.  

  Dr. Paul has been called a "Taxpayer's Friend" by
the National Taxpayers Union every year in Congress in
since 1996, scoring 100%, indicating a fiscal
conservative voting record on spending of taxpayer
dollars.

  Dr. Paul is running for President of the United
States and advocates tax relief for all Americans.  
This is not rhetoric.  He has NEVER voted to raise
taxes in his 10 terms in congress.   I don't think we
can say about some of the other invitees in the
various public offices that they have served.

  I ask you to please reconsider your position to not
invite congressman Paul to this forum.  His presence
at the forum would only better serve your goal to
provide tax relief for the people of Iowa.

  I look forward to you extending an invite to this
true fiscal conservative.

  Thank you,

----------


## danda

I spoke with Edward Failor's secretary who did not have any explanation for why Ron Paul had not been invited.  I mentioned that I thought it was odd that an organization with "Tax Relief" in its name had not seen fit to invite the person representing our country's best hope for such relief.   She seemed to agree and said she would forward my request that he be included.

I suggest we keep calling, faxing and emailng.  Politely.

----------


## beermotor

I emailed my disappointment to those turkeys.  I'm sure their mailboxes are flooded already, but keep on 'em.

----------


## Pedrique

Just keep calling and emailing, calling and emailing, calling and emailing.

And if that doesn't work try sabotauge.  Arrive early to the debates, posing as Hunter/Tancredo supporters, then its' "Ron Paul!" chants all day long baby.

----------


## RonPaul2012grassroots

I just called Iowans for Tax Relief and left a polite message regarding my concerns about excluding Ron Paul from this forum.

*When asked if they were getting many calls about this, the girl who took my message said, "No."*

Make those calls!

----------


## Anonymous

Ed Failor's home phone #, confirmed.  Please go viral with this ASAP.  

*[admin edit: please call his work not his home]*

----------


## X_805

> Ed Failor's home phone #, confirmed.  Please go viral with this ASAP.


Bad decision. Stay courteous.

----------


## angrydragon

> Ed Failor's home phone #, confirmed.  Please go viral with this ASAP.


I'd keep to his organization, not his home.

----------


## Anonymous

More info... Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief is Mr. David M. Stanley.  He can be contacted via...

*563-263-7203*

----------


## peruvianRP

yeah...I would not call his home and scared his kids or hot christian wife. 
Just call the office please and flood with calls.

----------


## ChooseLiberty

If he doesn't get invited - how about any Iowans out there stand in front of the building before and after the debate and hand out leaflets?

----------


## batman00

> Ed Failor's home phone #, confirmed.  Please go viral with this ASAP.  
> 
> *[admin edit: please call his work not his home]*


No don't do that!!!

----------


## angrydragon

edit the home numbers out.

----------


## Texan4Life

> edit the home numbers out.


+1

----------


## Nash

Double post please delete.

----------


## Nash

> edit the home numbers out.


second

----------


## pazzo83

third, lets not get personal

----------


## RonPaul2012grassroots

> edit the home numbers out.


Take the high road and do the honorable thing.

What we don't need is a black eye from 'harassing' someone at home.

----------


## batman00

I agree keep his household out of this.

----------


## peruvianRP

I send this info to my meetup people. the more the merrier.

----------


## NewEnd

remmeber to call in the next few days.  I will wait two days.  If everyone calls at once, they will know to ignore, however, if a brutal, sustained campagin of calls comin gin every day, they will succumb.

I think it is deplorable a group called "iowans for tax relief" refuse to invite the most anti-tax candidate there is.

Also,try to avoid saying his name for the first minute or two, jsut talk abotu taxes, or your christianity.

----------


## peruvianRP

Please don't call his home but...keep it just in case they don't $#@!ing listen..hahhaa

----------


## Blowback

Didn't these idiots learn anything from my main man Saul?  SWARM!

----------


## Gee

Emailed:



> Mr. Failor,
> 
> I was disappointed to see that Dr. Ron Paul was being excluded from your forum at the end of this month. As the only candidate who seems to want to get the federal government out of the lives and wallets of Americans and seriously cut back on spending, I believe he would contribute enormously to the event.
> 
> Also, his massive popularity on the internet would surely give your organization a massive boost of recognition and support, especially among the younger generation. The following link is a graph of his official campaign website traffic (which is a fraction of total traffic devoted to Dr. Paul) vs. your website:
> http://www.alexa.com/data/details/tr...l=flashgot.net
> 
> Thank you for your time, and I hope you will reconsider your decision not to invite him.





> Mr. Scheffler,
> 
> I was disappointed to see that Dr. Ron Paul was being excluded from your forum at the end of this month. As the only candidate who seems to truly represent religious freedom in the United States, I believe he would contribute enormously to the event.
> 
> Also, his massive popularity on the internet would surely give your organization a massive boost of recognition and support, especially among the younger generation. The following link is a graph of his official campaign website traffic (which is a fraction of total traffic devoted to Dr. Paul) vs. your website:
> http://www.alexa.com/data/details/tr...l=flashgot.net
> 
> Thank you for your time, and I hope you will reconsider your decision not to invite him.


This link may explain why Dr. Paul was not invited:
http://www.iowachristian.com/060107.htm

----------


## peruvianRP

this is just bull$#@! what is going one with this PPL.

----------


## beermotor

> Didn't these idiots learn anything from my main man Saul?  SWARM!




Yeah man, this just gets funnier and funnier to me.  I have "WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT" playing in my head.  Hilarious.

----------


## peruvianRP

tip: if you email them dont use Ron Paul's name they may have filter his name on.

----------


## angrydragon

> This link may explain why Dr. Paul was not invited:
> http://www.iowachristian.com/060107.htm


Ah, the neo-cons preaching.

----------


## BLS

I am curious WHY Iowan’s for Tax Relief and why the Iowan Christian Alliance would NOT invite Dr. Ron Paul to the upcoming Presidential GOP Forum on Saturday, June 30th.
Dr. Paul’s impeccable voting record has always strictly been “Lower Taxes” and “Pro Life”.

I think this is ridiculous as well as the fact that you are limiting your constituents exposure to a man who many are believing can right the wrongs of this country.


Christopher Chandler

----------


## RonPaul2012grassroots

> This link may explain why Dr. Paul was not invited:
> http://www.iowachristian.com/060107.htm


From the above referenced webpage:
_
"Its difficult for us to conceive of such hatred."_ (referring to 'Jihadists')

This is found on a webpage filled with hate-mongering and fear-mongering.

What a bunch of hypocrites.

----------


## RiverRat

TO: itr@taxrelief.org slscheffler@iowachristian.com
Subject:  Ron Paul's invitation to the upcoming Presidential Candidates Forum

Dir Sirs,

	You really do need to reconsider your invitation for Ron Paul to your event.  Excluding him, the most conservative member of Congress and the one that has NEVER voted to raise taxes, is an insult to your organization.  He has a great many supports on the Internet that you are choosing to alienate from your organization.  Are you really interested in tax relief and Christian values?  Well so is he.  If he is excluded then I will consider your organizations to be mere fronts for the neo-conservatives that have taken over Washington recently as they are not interested in any form of tax relief and pay no more attention to the values that are important to us then the lip service the Bush administration gives them to get our votes.  Your lack of inviting him threatens to tear the GOP apart as some of us will pursue true conservatives even at the expense of the Republican Party.  Please reconsider your position or know that you will be loosing many friends and supporters.

Sincerely,
-- 
Tres   (full name attached)

----------


## peruvianRP

Please, please do not exclude the only candidate that is anti-war. I'm a christian and peace is in the best interest for everybody. Also He is the "Tax payers" friend. you know who I'm talking about.

I'll be calling your office everyday to see if he has been invited.

thank you very much and god bless you. I know that you will make the right decision.

----------


## John of Des Moines

John here in Des Moines.  Since the Iowa Christian Alliance's office is literally 5 minutes from me here is a letter I'm hand-delivering after I put some socks on.


Steve Sheffler, President
Iowa Christian Alliance
939 Office Park Road, Suite 115
West Des Moines, Iowa 50265

Re: Presidential Candidates Forum

Dear Mr. Sheffler:

Is not very Christian of you to exclude Ron Paul from the upcoming Presidential Candidates Forum that your organization is co-hosting with Iowans for Tax Relief.  Perhaps, you should ask yourself:  What would Jesus do?

Thank you for your thoughtful reflection on this matter.

Sincerely, 

John Kurr
2023 64th Street
Windsor Heights, Iowa 50322

----------


## BLS

> This link may explain why Dr. Paul was not invited:
> http://www.iowachristian.com/060107.htm




Holy Fear-Mongering, War-Waging BS.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Oh, this is priceless:

http://www.iowachristian.com/candidatestatements%20.htm

They have these candidates' positions listed:
Brownback
Hugh Cort (?!)
Gilmore
Huckabee
Duncan Hunter
Mark Klein (?!)
Tancredo
Tommy Thompson
Giuliani (presented as pro-life!)
McCain

----------


## BLS

> John here in Des Moines.  Since the Iowa Christian Alliance's office is literally 5 minutes from me here is a letter I'm hand-delivering after I put some socks on.
> 
> 
> Steve Sheffler, President
> Iowa Christian Alliance
> 939 Office Park Road, Suite 115
> West Des Moines, Iowa 50265
> 
> Re: Presidential Candidates Forum
> ...



Very Nice.  Deliver with vigor!!!

----------


## JoshLowry

Digg here: http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...Tax_Relief_WTF

The other story was buried.

----------


## graystar

Seems like some people are worried about RP taking out Romney in the August Iowa straw poll with the other so called big boys not taking part.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

i called them.... i'm still on hold after about 5 minutes, hahahahahaha.  Totally swamped.

----------


## PatriotOne

The phone lines are busy...hopefully with Ron Paul supporter's.  I did manage to finally get through to Mr. Failor's answering machine after about 10 tries and requested an official statement from him as to why Ron Paul was not invited to the debates.

Keep up the good work all week until they invite him or give us a reason as to why they excluded him.

Circle the wagons people  .  This is what we are here for.

----------


## BLS

> Oh, this is priceless:
> 
> http://www.iowachristian.com/candidatestatements%20.htm
> 
> They have these candidates' positions listed:
> Brownback
> Hugh Cort (?!)
> Gilmore
> Huckabee
> ...


Man, I am telling you there are ALOT of people doing everything they can to stop our guy.

Are we doing enough to combat it?  I know I'm not.  This is just ridiculous.
We would need to triple our efforts.

----------


## BLS

> i called them.... i'm still on hold after about 5 minutes, hahahahahaha.  Totally swamped.


Sounds like a perfect time to call!

----------


## DjLoTi

I've been calling for the past 2 minutes and it's been busy. Keep it up people.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Yes, we absolutely need to conduct ourselves in the same manner Dr. Paul would.  It will do us no good if we're rude or discourteous.

That said, I just talked to Failor's secretary.  She would give me absolutely NO information whatsoever.  ie. after I went through Dr. Paul's record of never voting to increase taxes and his 100% rating from the National Taxpayers' Union... I asked her if she had any idea why he wasn't invited.  She was pretty curt.... "NO".  That was pretty much it.  I said thank you and there was a very quick.. CLICK.

----------


## mtbaird5687

I can't call because I'm at work but yall are doing a great job. Keep it up!

----------


## Bryan

I called the tax group- was on hold for 15 minutes before the operator answered who transferred me to an Ashley before I finished 1/3 of my opening sentence.  The transfer sent me straight to Ashley's voice mail where I asked the "why not invited" question. I left my #.

----------


## DjLoTi

> i called them.... i'm still on hold after about 5 minutes, hahahahahaha.  Totally swamped.


I think if you've been on hold for more then 2 minutes you should hang up and start calling back. They might be clogging the phone lines to prevent new calls from coming in

*edit* ok since some of yall are getting through.. maybe not such a great idea. I'm gonna keep trying

----------


## batman00

digg article is already right here:


http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Ro...cluded_in_Iowa

----------


## aravoth

I hate that people are so assinine that we have to resort to doing things like this. But I'd be lieing if I said I didn't love doing this $#@!.

----------


## JoshLowry

You can help RP get a last-minute invite by calling the sponsors:
Iowa Christian Alliance (see also: contacts) 
Iowans for Tax Relief (see also: directors) 
Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (see also: concierge ) 
Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc. 
Light Expressions by Shaw (see also: staff)
  Whoever you talk to, please be polite so your message is well received.

----------


## BLS

"is not available"

----------


## DjLoTi

> I hate that people are so assinine that we have to resort to doing things like this. But I'd be lieing if I said I didn't love doing this $#@!.


lol for real I think we all kind of love it :P

----------


## scbissler

I was asked which Edward Failor did I want to speak with, Sr. or Jr.  Doe we know and does it matter?

----------


## beermotor

> You can help RP get a last-minute invite by calling the sponsors:
> Iowa Christian Alliance (see also: contacts) 
> Iowans for Tax Relief (see also: directors) 
> Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (see also: concierge ) 
> Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc. 
> Light Expressions by Shaw (see also: staff)
>   Whoever you talk to, please be polite so your message is well received.



I'm not sure that Coldwell Banker link is gonna work... isn't that to some national org?  We need local folks, right?

----------


## austinphish

877-913-3600

You can leave him a message at that number.  His defense is going to be if you are not an Iowan then you don't have a say.  In response, you say that you are an American and Iowans play a huge role in electing the American President and Dr. Paul should have equal opportunity to speak to all Iowans.

----------


## Korey Kaczynski

> 877-913-3600
> 
> You can leave him a message at that number.  His defense is going to be if you are not an Iowan then you don't have a say.  In response, you say that you are an American and Iowans play a huge role in electing the American President and Dr. Paul should have equal opportunity to speak to all Iowans.


I live in Omaha, and I can say that I help the economy out by shopping their frequently, lol.

----------


## LibertyCzar

http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Th...Tax_Relief_WTF

This is directly from the Ron Paul website. It has 71 Diggs, as of a moment ago.

----------


## austinphish

> The phone lines are busy...hopefully with Ron Paul supporter's.  I did manage to finally get through to Mr. Failor's answering machine after about 10 tries and requested an official statement from him as to why Ron Paul was not invited to the debates.
> 
> Keep up the good work all week until they invite him or give us a reason as to why they excluded him.
> 
> Circle the wagons people  .  This is what we are here for.



This is the perfect thread for this Forum!  Allows us all to do a little something to help The Good Dr.

----------


## DjLoTi

I called the 515 number and it rang indefinitely. I think they might have left for the day. 

Unfortunate. As a conservative Christian, I wanted to express my upset that the only candidate who supports the notion that our rights are given to us by are creator, was not invited to the presidential candidate forum.

----------


## Gee

I would stress the huge amount of internet exposure Ron Paul's presence would generate for their organizations. It would be more publicity than they would ever get otherwise. I even emailed them a link to Alexa graphs for comparison, but their sites were not even ranked...

----------


## purepaloma

Here is a list of some "towns" in Iowa - if you are "from" these towns, it might help the message if you mention so.

Ames
Ankeny
Bettendorf
Burlington  
Cedar Falls
Cedar Rapids
Clinton
Council Bluffs  
Davenport
Des Moines
Dubuque
Fort Dodge  
Iowa City
Marion
Marshalltown
Mason City  
Sioux City
Urbandale
Waterloo

----------


## DjLoTi

We are doing great guys! I'm so proud of everyone!

----------


## mconder

I contacted the Des Moines register and requested this become one of their political stories. I think this is very significant considering Ron Paul's long standing record for being the most fiscally conservative public official on the planet and yet be excluded from "Iowans for Tax Relief." This is the deffinition of Irony.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I hate that people are so assinine that we have to resort to doing things like this. But I'd be lieing if I said I didn't love doing this $#@!.


hehe... me too.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Has anyone sent this to the Iowa Meetup groups yet?  I hate to spam them if someone else has already done it.

----------


## DjLoTi

> I contacted the Des Moines register and requested this become one of their political stories. I think this is very significant considering Ron Paul's long standing record for being the most fiscally conservative public official on the planet and yet be excluded from "Iowans for Tax Relief." This is the deffinition of Irony.


I think we should all contact all the newspapers in the state! lol

/goes to look up info on local newspapers

----------


## Liberty

> I contacted the Des Moines register and requested this become one of their political stories. I think this is very significant considering Ron Paul's long standing record for being the most fiscally conservative public official on the planet and yet be excluded from "Iowans for Tax Relief." This is the deffinition of Irony.


Excellent. A major political reporter there is David Yepsen. I believe he's appeared on Hardball quite often.

----------


## Bryan

> Here is a list of some "towns" in Iowa - if you are "from" these towns, it might help the message if you mention so.
> 
> Ames
> Ankeny
> Bettendorf
> Burlington  
> Cedar Falls
> Cedar Rapids
> Clinton
> ...


I don't think that is necessary, just ask why he was not invited, that gets the message across and doesn't act like you need to tell them how to conduct their own affairs. We don't need to resort to anything that can be viewed as dishonest, I'm not 100% sure if that is what you were getting at or not.

----------


## peruvianRP

Reserve your Seat here for the IoWA debate which excludes Ron Paul..
go ahead make the reservation. 

http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm

----------


## BLS

> I think we should all contact all the newspapers in the state! lol
> 
> /goes to look up info on local newspapers


Anxiously awaiting numerous email links........

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Busy signal on both lines for "Tax Relief -- not"  You guys must be shutting them down!  I've emailed both already.  

Here's a list of Officers at Tax Relief, but still working on getting more email addys:  

Dean Kleckner
Honorary Chairman

David M. Stanley
Chairman

Robert H. Solt
Vice Chairman

Cloyd E. Robinson
Vice Chairman

Jeffrey R. Boeyink
President

Edward D. Failor, Jr.
Executive Vice President

Edward D. Failor, Sr.
Senior Counsel

Peter E. Voorhees
Finance Chairman

Christopher W. Nichols
Information Services Director

Daniel G. Steele
Creative Services Director

Jamie D. Hopkins
Development Director

Kathleen M. Koberg
Public Relations Director

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Just emailed both the ITF and the ICA. Cordial mails pleading to their casues: ITF - lower taxes and property rights, ICA - right to life. 

Let's see how it goes...

Now time to call!!

----------


## peruvianRP

I gonna call the IRS and the Federal Reserve may be they can help out.

----------


## LibertyCzar

> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Th...Tax_Relief_WTF
> 
> This is directly from the Ron Paul website. It has 71 Diggs, as of a moment ago.


I think this was buried. Come on, it needs to reach the front page.

----------


## remaxjon

keep calling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mdh

If the phone numbers listed on the OP are busy, there are alternate numbers around.  Keep calling.  Let's make these guys afraid to exclude Dr. Paul.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

It had 117 diggs when I dugg it just now...

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Here are more emails for the Christian group:

 President - Steve Scheffler

Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net

State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna 515-975-8771  gopkrishna@yahoo.com 

Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson  jessica@iowachristian.com

Lobbyist -  Norm Pawlewski  Rmpaw@msn.com

Webmaster  webmaster@iowachristian.com

----------


## Karmus

Let me know what you think I sent this to Scheff trying to sound impartial:

Dear Mr. Steve Scheffler,

I have only just recently heard of the presidential candidates forum that is going to be co-hosted by your organization. I am a very big advocate of events such as these because they afford the candidates more time to make the points to the people who matter, the middle class men and women who are the foundation of this great nation. Needless to say I was excited when I heard of this event, but unfortunately it seems that my excitement was premature. The line-up of speakers is a formidable one but however not complete. It has been brought to my attention that an invitation was not extended to Representative Ron Paul from Texas who is one of the candidates vying for the nomination of the Republican Party. If the case is that he has turned down your invitation then I have no qualms, but if you have not extended him one in the first place I would just like to know why. He has always preached his love of God, is an ardent Pro-Life advocate, and has one of the the best, if not the best, track records when it comes to voting against tax increases, which I'm sure has to be of interest to your co-sponsor of this forum. To me it seems a mistake to not include him in the line-up when he would certainly seem to be one of the only candidates who has consistently stood by his religious views and the role it plays in society. I believe having Ron Paul at the forum would be beneficial for not only himself, but all the candidates and people present because his views which are sometimes in contrast with the other candidates, tends to spark conversation and possibly even new view points on old issues, which can only be a good thing. If you do not wish to invite him, I would just like to know for what reason. Thank you very much for your time.

Sincerely,
Mark Walsh

----------


## angrydragon

> I gonna call the IRS and the Federal Reserve may be they can help out.


How is the IRS going to help? They probably hate Ron.

----------


## DjLoTi

Here you can find the size of more major cities in Iowa:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iowa#Im...ties_and_towns

Here you can find any information on all newspapers in an Iowa city including website, email, and phone number
http://www.inanews.com/searchcriteri...ut&action=City

Do as you see fit!

----------


## BLS

PRESIDENTIAL FORUM SPONSORS #'S

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (Des Moines, IA office) (800)225-7683
American's for Fair Taxation (and they're freaking based in Texas) 1-800-FAIRTAX

----------


## cujothekitten

Message sent!

Great work everyone

----------


## BLS

OH...I JUST HAD A GREAT IDEA!!!!


http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm

There has to be LIMITED SEATING....RIGHT?? (wink, wink)
If they won't let em see Ron.....we can keep em from seeing any of em.

----------


## Mani

Two emails sent, will start working on the other ones.

----------


## DjLoTi

We are some really hard-core supporters. lol. That's what I love about Americans

----------


## aravoth

> OH...I JUST HAD A GREAT IDEA!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm
> 
> There has to be LIMITED SEATING....RIGHT?? (wink, wink)
> If they won't let em see Ron.....we can keep em from seeing any of em.


I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Here are more emails for the Christian group:
> 
>  President - Steve Scheffler
> 
> Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net
> 
> State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna 515-975-8771  gopkrishna@yahoo.com 
> 
> Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson  jessica@iowachristian.com
> ...


Just checking to be sure you all got these ones too.

----------


## BLS

> Here are more emails for the Christian group:
> 
>  President - Steve Scheffler
> 
> Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net
> 
> State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna 515-975-8771  gopkrishna@yahoo.com 
> 
> Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson  jessica@iowachristian.com
> ...



SPAM OUT.

----------


## BLS

> I was thinking the same thing.


ARAVOTH...we could be onto something here.
There's NO cost to sign up, and sooner or later they'd have to turn people away.
IE>..the place would end up being practically empty.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

OK.

Just found a way to easily get through to the ITF people. Stay on the line for 3-5 minutes. DON'T argue with the first person who picks up the phone - SHE'S JUST THE OPERATOR. When she asks, "How can I direct your call?", say this:

"I heard that your organization is putting on an event on June 30th, and I was wondering how I could attend."

She'll forward you directly in!!!

Then, when the next person picks up, start cordially asking about the event, saying you want to go. She'll tell you it's by invitation only. Once that's done, then lead in with which candidates are invited. She'll say only some of them, and then you need to ask about Ron. When she says "No, he is not invited," go on about Ron's record in a positive way!! All she can do is listen at that point. Then URGE, URGE, URGE her to have her leaders invite him!!

CALL, CALL, CALL!!!

----------


## BLS

> ARAVOTH...we could be onto something here.
> There's NO cost to sign up, and sooner or later they'd have to turn people away.
> IE>..the place would end up being practically empty.


WELL, I SIGNED UP.  NO CONFIRMATION OR ANYTHING REQUIRED.
IT'S FEASIBLE.

----------


## JoshLowry

> OK.
> 
> Just found a way to easily get through to the ITF people. Stay on the line for 3-5 minutes. DON'T argue with the first person who picks up the phone - SHE'S JUST THE OPERATOR. When she asks, "How can I direct your call?", say this:
> 
> "I heard that your organization is putting on an event on June 30th, and I was wondering how I could attend."
> 
> She'll forward you directly in!!!
> 
> Then, when the next person picks up, start cordially asking about the event, saying you want to go. She'll tell you it's by invitation only. Once that's done, then lead in with which candidates are invited. She'll say only some of them, and then you need to ask about Ron. When she says "No, he is not invited," go on about Ron's record in a positive way!! All she can do is listen at that point. Then URGE, URGE, URGE her to have her leaders invite him!!
> ...


What number is that?

----------


## Bossobass

Thanks, Scrib! E-mails sent. I talked to "secretary-I-don't-know" and left a message.

I have my sec looking for a flight. Looks like I'll hafta fly to O Hare and drive from there. So be it. I'm gonna be there in person to voice my protest and demonstrate.

I'm just beside myself. This country has devolved into a pit of vipers protecting their game of ill-gotten gain. The trouble is, the gain belongs to US...not them  

Bosso

----------


## JoshLowry

> Thanks, Scrib! E-mails sent. I talked to "secretary-I-don't-know" and left a message.
> 
> I have my sec looking for a flight. Looks like I'll hafta fly to O Hare and drive from there. So be it. I'm gonna be there in person to voice my protest and demonstrate.
> 
> I'm just beside myself. This country has devolved into a pit of vipers protecting their game of ill-gotten gain. The trouble is, the gain belongs to US...not them  
> 
> Bosso


Make sure you make a reservation.  

I'll be there as well, going to make a road trip from Texas.  I got room for one more.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> OK.
> 
> Just found a way to easily get through to the ITF people. Stay on the line for 3-5 minutes. DON'T argue with the first person who picks up the phone - SHE'S JUST THE OPERATOR. [snip]
> CALL, CALL, CALL!!!


How did she sound, harried?

----------


## LibertyCzar

> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Th...Tax_Relief_WTF



It's been Buried.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> SPAM OUT.


All of them just received my cordial request to invite RP...

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> ARAVOTH...we could be onto something here.
> There's NO cost to sign up, and sooner or later they'd have to turn people away.
> IE>..the place would end up being practically empty.


What if they DO let Ron Paul in though?  (That is our goal, right?)  Can you guys drop your seats to make room for people who do need to hear him speak?

----------


## JoshLowry

Scribbler is right.  If you are going to be there make a reservation.

Don't stoop down to their level and make unattended reservations.  They will change their minds and if they don't then their organization will no longer have any integrity.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> Scribbler is right.  If you are going to be there make a reservation.
> 
> Don't stoop down to their level and make unattended reservations.  They will change their minds and if they don't then their organization will no longer have any integrity.


The ITF chick told me that you can't make reservations. It's by invitation only??!?!?
Is this right, or was she on to my cunning ways???

----------


## LibertyCzar

http://www.digg.com/politics/Sign_th...a_on_June_30th

New Digg, in Political News. *Digg it before it is buried.*

----------


## Bossobass

> Make sure you make a reservation.  
> 
> I'll be there as well, going to make a road trip from Texas.  I got room for one more.


I may actually have to connect in Dallas. Will let you know. I appreciate the heads up.

I guarantee I'll be there, one way or another.

Bosso

----------


## hambone1982

> Yeah man, this just gets funnier and funnier to me.  I have "WE'RE NOT GONNA TAKE IT" playing in my head.  Hilarious.


HAHAHAHAHA....ROFLMAO!!!

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> What number is that?


The ITFs 877 number:

877-913-3600

You'll get transfered a bunch of times, lot of ringing then transferring, but once you're in (3-5 minutes), tell the first girl you're just interested in going to the event and you'll be in the area. She'll send you onward....right into a listening ear...

----------


## Liberty

I emailed David Yepsen, political reporter for the Des Moines Register asking if he knew why Ron Paul was being excluded from the forum and he replied almost immediatelyas follows:
I don't know.  Perhaps it's because Paul isn't making a serious effort in
the state and no one figures he's got a chance at the nomination.  But
that's just a guess on my part. You'd have to ask the sponsors why

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> http://www.digg.com/politics/Sign_th...a_on_June_30th
> 
> New Digg, in Political News. *Digg it before it is buried.*


Dugg and signed -- #21

----------


## angrydragon

> Well, well, well. It turns out that Edward Failor, executive VP of Iowans for "Tax Relief" and who refuses to allow Ron Paul to take part in his candidates' forum, is a fan of...GEORGE PATAKI! Does it get more hilarious than this?
> 
> I like this part, from the New York Sun: "Mr. Pataki could be a hard sell to small-government conservatives, given that state spending in New York has grown to a projected $75 billion in the coming fiscal year from $43 billion in 1995. Mr. Failor said the increases were the necessary result of growth brought on by aggressive tax cuts." Oh.


http://blog.lewrockwell.com/lewrw/archives/013619.html

http://www.nysun.com/article/40382?page_no=1

----------


## JoshLowry

> I emailed David Yepsen, political reporter for the Des Moines Register asking if he knew why Ron Paul was being excluded from the forum and he replied almost immediatelyas follows:
> I don't know.  Perhaps it's because Paul isn't making a serious effort in
> the state and no one figures he's got a chance at the nomination.  But
> that's just a guess on my part. You'd have to ask the sponsors why


That's ridiculous.

Everyone should go to Iowa.  Everyone.  Screw your jobs, this is much bigger.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDRA3XFfDr4&NR=1

----------


## FluffyUnbound

> I emailed David Yepsen, political reporter for the Des Moines Register asking if he knew why Ron Paul was being excluded from the forum and he replied almost immediatelyas follows:
> I don't know.  Perhaps it's because Paul isn't making a serious effort in
> the state and no one figures he's got a chance at the nomination.  But
> that's just a guess on my part. You'd have to ask the sponsors why



Right, because Gilmore and Brownback have real chances to win.

I just emailed Iowans For Tax Relief and asked them to change their name in the interest of simple honesty and decency.

You know and I know that this exclusion is about the war.  Period.  That pretty much demonstrates that these people don't care about tax relief any more - they're just another cheerleader group for the war.  That's OK, but they should be honest about it.

I hope everyone realizes that this is pretty much par for the course for the Republican party as a whole right now.  Nothing matters any more except being pro-war and pro-torture.  Your tax record, your record on regulation, your record on abortion, your record on federalism - none of it matters any more.  That's why they hate Paul so much, and that's what we're seeing here today.

----------


## DjLoTi

> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Everyone should go to Iowa.  Everyone.  Screw your jobs, this is much bigger.


And imagine... if they would have just let him in, we all would be sitting back, lah de dah, life is good...

but INSTEAD... we're like an army of angry Americans... one group of people I would *not* like to be faced up against. :P

----------


## BLS

> I emailed David Yepsen, political reporter for the Des Moines Register asking if he knew why Ron Paul was being excluded from the forum and he replied almost immediatelyas follows:
> I don't know.  Perhaps it's because Paul isn't making a serious effort in
> the state and no one figures he's got a chance at the nomination.  But
> that's just a guess on my part. You'd have to ask the sponsors why


What kind of crap is that?

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Des Moines Register:
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...egory=CONTACTS

Ames Tribune:
http://www.zwire.com/site/tab1.asp?b...dept_id=554359

----------


## BLS

I GOT A REPLY....

Thank you for your inquiry.

The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email.  It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief.  Please direct your concerns   to Katie Koberg at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org 

Believe that crap...he totally PASSED THE BUCK.

So feel free to let him know passing the buck ain't good enough.
And since we KNOW he's reading his emails....

Have fun: webmaster [webmaster@iowachristian.com]

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Just got this back from the Webmaster at ICA - did he say "THE STEVE SHEFFLER"???

Check out the new phone number and email to SPAM!!!
Poor Katie Koberg - she was probably looking forward to a nice Tuesday dinner....awe!!! Should've invited Ron Paul!!!!
----------------------------------

Thank you for your inquiry.

The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email.  It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief.  Please direct your concerns   to Katie Koberg at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org

----------------

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Sorry BLS didn't mean for a double dosage...

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Just mailed Katie my form email to the ITF, time to call her.....

----------


## LibertyCzar

> Dugg and signed -- #21



http://www.digg.com/politics/Sign_th...a_on_June_30th

It is now at 36 Diggs, and was submitted 32 minutes ago. It took the last story less than an hour to be buried.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

I finally got through to Tax Relief after getting numerous busy signals and 10 rings or so.  I'm a terrible liar, so I told her exactly why I was calling and she connected me to "Ashley's" voice mail.

Keep calling!!!!  At the very least we can make an impression on the receptionist who will have to say something.

----------


## PatriotOne

.
.
Okay..got this shot off and left a message for Mr. Failure, errr, I meant Failor  .

Dear Mr. Failor,

I am writing to request that your organization issue an invitation to Congressman Ron Paul to the scheduled GOP debate on June 30th, 2007.  

Taking into consideration, Mr. Paul has been the most consistent of Presidential hopefuls to have fought for, and succeeded in, lowering taxes and rejecting bills and legislation to the contrary, I would think that your attendees/listeners would be quite interested to hear Mr. Paul's thoughts on the matter.

I think the recent award (posted below) sums up his accomplishments in the very area your organization stands for and I am hoping that this was just an oversight on your part.

Again, I request that you invite Mr. Paul to attend your event.  If not, I request a reasonable explanation as to why you would exclude such an accomplished advocate for lowering taxes from the debate.

Thank you for your consideration.

Respectfully, 

Tracy Key

-----------------------------------
Paul Honored as "Taxpayers' Friend" for Tenth Consecutive Year

http://www.house.gov/paul/press/press2007/pr022107.htm


February 21, 2007      

Washington, DC: Congressman Ron Paul has been recognized as a top advocate for taxpayers in the U.S. Congress for the tenth year in a row, earning the nonpartisan National Taxpayers Unions annual award as a Taxpayers Friend for 2006.  Only 30 of 435 members in the U.S. House of Representatives earned similar honors last year.

The annual NTU rating is based on critical congressional votes relating to federal tax, spending, and regulatory issues.  Paul consistently ranks at or near the top of NTUs scorecard in terms of his pro-taxpayer votes. 

Overall, however, Congress is slipping when it comes to serving the least-represented special interest of allAmerican taxpayers. 

If every member of Congress voted like Representative Paul, Americans could enjoy much lower taxes and less waste in government, stated NTU President John Berthoud.  

Overburdened taxpayers in Texas and across the nation owe Mr. Paul a debt of gratitude for his hard work on their behalf. 

While many Members of Congress talk about reducing the size of government, Representative Paul backed up those words with votes. This award proves that he/she is a consistent and effective ally in our battle to restore fiscal responsibility to Washington.

----------


## walt

http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm

Yes, Please Reserve a Seat for Me!
Complete the form below or call 1-866-218-4124

On hold for 10 minutes then they hung up. Keep at it.

----------


## James Harry Schaeffer

I called the telephone numbers but got busy or no answer.  Then I emailed: •	Edward Failor, What can it mean if Iowans for Tax Relief excludes the only Candidate, Ron Paul, in the field consistently ranked by the NTU as the Congressman with best or second best voting record for the Congressional session? Ron Paul is the only candidate calling for an end to the income tax and abolishing the IRS.  Are you officers of Iowans for Tax Relief really for tax relief? Excluding a candidate from a debate between the candidates is unAmerican! What gives Edward Failor the right to tell voters who they should consider?

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Mr. Pataki could be a hard sell to small-government conservatives, given that state spending in New York has grown to a projected $75 billion in the coming fiscal year from $43 billion in 1995. Mr. Failor said the increases were the necessary result of growth brought on by aggressive tax cuts. "Let that be a model for those who don't believe in trickle down economics," he said.


What planet does this Failure guy live on?

----------


## CJLauderdale4

The ITF site for registering for the event also shows who's sponsoring the event:

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group, Realtors
http://www.coldwellbankermag.com/home/contact/home.jsp
FairTax.org
http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServ...=about_contact
Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc
(her name was part of the ICA list above)
Light Expressions by Shaw
clsmeltzer@shawelec.com

Just in case you haven't felt truly heard !!!

SPAM ON!!

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> I called the telephone numbers but got busy or no answer.  Then I emailed: 	Edward Failor, What can it mean if Iowans for Tax Relief excludes the only Candidate, Ron Paul, in the field consistently ranked by the NTU as the Congressman with best or second best voting record for the Congressional session? Ron Paul is the only candidate calling for an end to the income tax and abolishing the IRS.  Are you officers of Iowans for Tax Relief really for tax relief? Excluding a candidate from a debate between the candidates is unAmerican! What gives Edward Failor the right to tell voters who they should consider?


Did you try the 800 number?

877-913-3600

Stay on hold for 3-5 mins. Should get in...

----------


## batman00

New Petition to Invite Ron Paul to Iowa on June 30th:

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...cgi?rp063007&1

----------


## mdh

Own Katie Koberg.

----------


## BLS

Dear Des Moines Register,

As an American Citizen I want you to know about an very blatant example of how the ‘powers that be’ control what we see and hear.
As you are well aware, there is a GOP Straw Poll in Des Moines this summer.
What you are also likely aware of is the GOP Presidential “Forum” being held Saturday, June 30th also in Des Moines.

What you probably don’t know is that one of the most popular “underground” candidates, R – Tex Dr. Ron Paul was NOT even invited to this “Forum”.
Ron Paul’s supporters have been busy today mobilizing to let the Iowans for Taxpayer Relief and the Iowans Christian Alliance know we do NOT approve of this form of censorship.
Why would a group who supports lower taxes and Christianity in Government who has NEVER voted once (in 10 terms of service) to raise taxes and is Pro Life?
Why are Iowans in general not in a complete uproar?! 


Last I checked, Iowa was a part of this great nation, and if your constituents are being duped, who’s going to stop those ‘powers that be’ from duping us all?


Christopher M. Chandler
Citizen – United States

----------


## BLS

> Sorry BLS didn't mean for a double dosage...


Personally, I believe 'doubling up' is exactly what we should be doing.

----------


## anewvoice

Since their e-mail server is tanked, I recommend sending faxes too. 

Limit 2 faxes per person, but free. 

http://faxzero.com/ 

"It has come to my attention that a deliberate decision has been made to exclude Congressman Ron Paul from the debate scheduled for June 30th in Des Moines.  Clearly Congressman Ron Paul wants to be included and has done Iowa no disservice by refusing to partake in the Iowa straw poll.  Additionally, in a conversation regarding tax policy, it is astonishing that Ron Paul would be excluded.

I sincerely hope you re-think this course of action and invite Congressman Ron Paul to this debate.  It can only serve the purposes of the debate to do so.
Thank you. 


Reference:
Ron Paul Excluded in Iowa 
June 19, 2007 
http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/ron_paul...ul_exclud.html 

Iowans for Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance will host a presidential candidates forum on Saturday, June 30th in Des Moines. Republican presidential candidates Mitt Romney, Sam Brownback, Jim Gilmore, Mike Huckabee, Tommy Thompson, and Tom Tancredo will participate."

----------


## DjLoTi

> Limit 2 faxes per person, but free. 
> 
> http://faxzero.com/


Hellll yeahhhhhhh !!!!!! FAX TIME!!!!!

----------


## Original_Intent

I emailed and left a phone message -does that count as "doubling up?" 

Her and Saul Anuzis can get together and have a good cry.

----------


## RonPaul2012grassroots

Left a polite message on Katie's voicemail expressing my distress that Ron Paul has been excluded and expressed my wish that they please re-consider.

----------


## FluffyUnbound

Take a look at Technorati on this in the last two hours.  Even if just everyone who blogged about this emailed or called, they must have gotten buried.

----------


## torchbearer

Thanks for the Fax link. i've sent my 2 cents worth.
http://faxzero.com/

----------


## BLS

> Take a look at Technorati on this in the last two hours.  Even if just everyone who blogged about this emailed or called, they must have gotten buried.


This is embarassing as an IT Professional, but I don't have a clue what I'm doing on that site (technorati).  I did a search for Ron Paul...but there's like 50 hits, each with just a couple of responses.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I searched at technorati for 'ron paul not invited' and some stuff came up.

----------


## LibertyCzar

> http://www.digg.com/politics/Sign_th...a_on_June_30th
> 
> New Digg, in Political News. *Digg it before it is buried.*


This too has been buried. Let's wait until 8:00 pm eastern, 5:00 pm pacific to try it again on Digg. In the US Elections 2008 area.

----------


## PatriotOne

Someone who belongs to Meet-Up.com needs to contact the Des Moines support group.  They have 54 members in that city and are quite active...already had 3 meetings.

Listed on this page is the Group Organizer and Assistant Organizers of that group.  I would do it myself but I am not a member at this moment.  A quick email assuring that they already know of the problem would be great.  A few personal visits to the organizer's of this debate might be really effective.

Anyone a member already of Meet-up.com and want to take the lead on contacting Ron Paul's support group there?

Their contact info here:

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/106/members/

----------


## mdh

Hey folks, this might be an alternate contact # for Katie Koberg - I'm not sure. Report back if success.  Thanks.  

563-284-6796

----------


## BLS

> Someone who belongs to Meet-Up.com needs to contact the Des Moines support group.  They have 54 members in that city and are quite active...already had 3 meetings.
> 
> Listed on this page is the Group Organizer and Assistant Organizers of that group.  I would do it myself but I am not a member at this moment.  A quick email assuring that they already know of the problem would be great.  A few personal visits to the organizer's of this debate might be really effective.
> 
> Anyone a member already of Meet-up.com and want to take the lead on contacting Ron Paul's support group there?
> 
> Their contact info here:
> 
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/106/members/



I have an email for the guy who is leading that group.  I'm emailing him right now.

----------


## angrydragon

Ron Paul has been ranked by NTU as a taxpayer's friend for the past 10 years and in among the top 3 for the past nine years.

http://www.ntu.org/main/components/r...3?house_id=637

----------


## Erazmus

> http://www.digg.com/politics/Sign_th...a_on_June_30th
> 
> New Digg, in Political News. *Digg it before it is buried.*



Signed

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Someone who belongs to Meet-Up.com needs to contact the Des Moines support group.  They have 54 members in that city and are quite active...already had 3 meetings.
> 
> Listed on this page is the Group Organizer and Assistant Organizers of that group.  I would do it myself but I am not a member at this moment.  A quick email assuring that they already know of the problem would be great.  A few personal visits to the organizer's of this debate might be really effective.
> 
> Anyone a member already of Meet-up.com and want to take the lead on contacting Ron Paul's support group there?


Someone had posted to that group, but as a reply with a non-descriptive subject.  So I joined their group and reposted it with a more "urgent" subject line.

----------


## lucky

Something stinks to high heaven.  Anyone have any contacts to the media anywhere to report this?

----------


## anewvoice

http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Th...Tax_Relief_WTF

----------


## BLS

> Someone had posted to that group, but as a reply with a non-descriptive subject.  So I joined their group and reposted it with a more "urgent" subject line.


I emailed Roger B from the DSM group as well.

Also, I think you and I are in the same group.  You're from Wayzata or somewhere close, right?

----------


## LibertyCzar

> http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Th...Tax_Relief_WTF


That has been buried. A new one will appear in two hours in US Elections 2008. I will post the link.

----------


## mdh

> B from the DSM group


LOL.

----------


## PatriotOne

Thanks to all that contacted the DMS group.  We can check that off our list of things to do.  Hopefully they will make a personal visit and knw who else to contact to put some pressure on them locally.

In the meantime, let's keep spreading the word and asking for action from others!

----------


## anewvoice

In case it wasn't listed.

http://www.petitiononline.com/rpwi2008/petition.html

----------


## joenaab

sorry gang, late to the party.  i've signed the petition, sent emergency e-mails to friends, posted the article at my site, digged the article and will make calls and send e-mails tonight and tomorrow.  this is beyond an outrage.

----------


## purepaloma

Contact all the papers around Iowa.

I just wrote the Press Citizen in Iowa City this:

Thank you for looking into this piece of news.  It's all over the internet and sure to be headlines in Iowa.

NEWS STORY:

An organization called "Iowans for Tax Relief" are EXCLUDING one of the GOP Candidates from a Forum because he's the only Republican against the war !  - Yet he has the BEST TAX VOTING record in congress over the past 10 years.  Is this ironic?  

Brief Overview of Congressman Pauls Record:

He has never voted to raise taxes.
He has never voted for an unbalanced budget.
He has never voted for a federal restriction on gun ownership.
He has never voted to raise congressional pay.
He has never taken a government-paid junket.
He has never voted to increase the power of the executive branch.

He voted against the Patriot Act.
He voted against regulating the Internet.
He voted against the Iraq war.

He does not participate in the lucrative congressional pension program.
He returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. treasury every year.

Congressman Paul introduces numerous pieces of substantive legislation each year, probably more than any single member of Congress.

----------


## joenaab

I think Ron Paul should show up to the debate with a camera crew if he is not added to the debate.

----------


## lucky

I did a google search for this Failor guy and maybe this has to do with him being a scretary for this group:

http://www.mediatransparency.org/rec...ecipientID=585

It shows it is funded by over 200 Corp. and is 85% percent Republicans.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> "I am writing to request that your organization issue an invitation to Congressman Ron Paul to the scheduled GOP debate on June 30th, 2007. "


*It is my understanding that Dr. Paul is IN the Iowa debate*.  What we're talking about here are individual FORUMS that he is not invited to.

----------


## hambone1982

> I hate that people are so assinine that we have to resort to doing things like this. But I'd be lieing if I said I didn't love doing this $#@!.


HAHAHAHAHA......DITO!

----------


## mdh

We know these guys are republicans.  This Katie woman was an intern for a Republican state official.

----------


## Bob Cochran

> I think Ron Paul should show up to the debate with a camera crew if he is not added to the debate.


I don't think he cares that much about being President.

It's we who care, and who should care.  We crave a principled, smart, Constitution-upholding person in the White House, but the powers that be don't intend to let that happen.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> I emailed Roger B from the DSM group as well.
> 
> Also, I think you and I are in the same group.  You're from Wayzata or somewhere close, right?


BLS, I'm from Excelsior.  I don't recognize your name or face   What's your handle in the MN group?  Are you from out my way?

----------


## thomaspaine23

http://digg.com/2008_us_elections/Th...Relief_WTF/who

contact information is in the comments go to it people, but be nice.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> Own Katie Koberg.


Katie's voice mail is getting pwned!!

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Have we heard of any fallout yet?  Did they shut down their office, are they still answering the phones?  Are they curled into fetal position and sucking their thumbs?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Have we heard of any fallout yet?  Did they shut down their office, are they still answering the phones?  Are they curled into fetal position and sucking their thumbs?


LOL The power of the people. I guess they never read about what happened in Michigan. 

"The people should not fear the government, the government should fear the people."

----------


## lucky

Failor seems to be attached to Pataki also. Interesting.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I just sent the announcement to Lou Dobbs.  Now, onto Tucker Carlson.

----------


## mport1

They exclude the only candidate who has NEVER voted to raise taxes?

----------


## LibertyOrDie

> I just sent the announcement to Lou Dobbs.  Now, onto Tucker Carlson.


Those are great choses to get some exposure on this issue!

----------


## manystrom

As someone above said, be nice.  The contact info of the excluders is posted below.  I've heard that the email boxes are full.  I tried calling both numbers; one is constantly busy, the other is not answering.  

A few days ago, I made up some Iowa posters that say, "IOWA LOVES RON PAUL And you will, too."  This seems like a perfect time to deploy them.  They are here:

http://dailypaul.com/node/83

They print off on an 8.5x11 inch sheet of paper.  Please print a couple off and pop them in the mail tomorrow morning.  

Better yet - if someone lives near the offices, maybe you could go hang a few on their door!

We cannot let this stand!  

Best regards,
Michael Nystrom
Editor
Dailypaul.com

Edward Failor
Iowans for Tax Relief
2610 Park Avenue
Muscatine, Iowa 52761
Phone: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600
Fax: 563-264-2413
E-mail: itr@taxrelief.org

Steve Sheffler, President
Iowa Christian Alliance
939 Office Park Road, Suite 115
West Des Moines, Iowa 50265
Phone: 515-225-1515
Fax: 515-225-1826
E-mail: slscheffler@iowachristian.com

----------


## mport1

> I just sent the announcement to Lou Dobbs.  Now, onto Tucker Carlson.


Yes, we should definitely inform the media.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> They exclude the only candidate who has NEVER voted to raise taxes?


LOL...I've been asking myself this question since I began reading this thread!!

----------


## BLS

> BLS, I'm from Excelsior.  I don't recognize your name or face   What's your handle in the MN group?  Are you from out my way?


Chris Chandler - Hastings.

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/55/members/4327080/

----------


## tnvoter

emails sent. calling them later tonight.

----------


## lucky

Do a google search on this Failor guy. He is into everything and any candidate that wants to do anything in Iowa seems to be connected to him. Seems he is a lobbyist also for major corporations. Interesting read so far.

----------


## hambone1982

> I gonna call the IRS and the Federal Reserve may be they can help out.


HAHAHA! LOL!!

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> As someone above said, be nice.  The contact info of the excluders is posted below.  I've heard that the email boxes are full.  I tried calling both numbers; one is constantly busy, the other is not answering.  
> 
> A few days ago, I made up some Iowa posters that say, "IOWA LOVES RON PAUL And you will, too."  This seems like a perfect time to deploy them.  They are here:
> 
> http://dailypaul.com/node/83
> 
> They print off on an 8.5x11 inch sheet of paper.  Please print a couple off and pop them in the mail tomorrow morning.  
> 
> Better yet - if someone lives near the offices, maybe you could go hang a few on their door!
> ...


Excellent.  I'm sending the IRS one to "Tax Relief"

----------


## anewvoice

I'm not opposed to using other candidates too.  It's simple to in a single action, send this story to all the Iowa news outlets!

http://www.imwithfred.com/WriteLette...nes-Ames%2c+IA





> Contact all the papers around Iowa.
> 
> I just wrote the Press Citizen in Iowa City this:
> 
> Thank you for looking into this piece of news.  It's all over the internet and sure to be headlines in Iowa.
> 
> NEWS STORY:
> 
> An organization called "Iowans for Tax Relief" are EXCLUDING one of the GOP Candidates from a Forum because he's the only Republican against the war !  - Yet he has the BEST TAX VOTING record in congress over the past 10 years.  Is this ironic?  
> ...

----------


## aravoth

lol, people just have no idea what they are dealing with now. 

Don't tread on me

----------


## Dave

Yikes! I leave my desk for a few hours and all hell breaks loose!

I received an invitation to this event on June 1 and posted this in the "News from Iowa" thread:

"Two interesting pieces of mail today... 
A slick ad from BrownbackAn invite to the "Presidential Candidates Forum" in Des Moines on June 30. This event is sponsored by Iowans for Tax Reliefand Iowa Christian Alliance. Confirmed to attend are Brownback, Gilmore, Huckabee, Romney, Tancredo, and T. Thompson. I think this shows you who the candidates are who are trying to use Iowa to propel themselves onto the national stage."I didn't pay much attention to this since Dr. Paul wasn't coming and since 2 of the big 3 weren't listed I thought it wouldn't be a big event. It's a much bigger event now that Giuliani and McCain have since announced they will skip the Ames Straw Poll and Ron Paul has declared that our goal is to WIN IN AMES. The stakes are high now. Unfortunately I tossed it. I never imagined that if Dr. Paul decided he wanted to participate that he wouldn't be allowed. I went to an Iowans for Tax Relief conference about 10 years ago and I'm still on their mailing list. I've always thought it was a pretty good outfit - they do some heavy-duty lobbing in Iowa on behalf of taxpayers here. I can't imagine why they wouldn't want Dr. Paul to be part of this event.

I'll give them a call in the morning. I love all the energy of the Ron Paul crowd - just please try to be tactful as that will truly improve our odds of success. I think this is especially true in Iowa where people tend to be genuine and friendly. David Yepsen at the DSM Register is generally a straight-shooter and nationally known so I think some positive letters to him about Dr. Paul would be helpful, especially if you're from Iowa. A lot of you have been wondering how to help the effort in Iowa - now's your chance. With an upbeat attitude, call these two organizations as well as the sponsors. Then contact all the media in Iowa that you can in every way possible with Ron Paul's positive message. Use up those extra cell phone minutes.

I'm getting plenty of emails through the Des Moines meetup group about this so that's done - someone contact the Quad Cities/Davenport meetup and report back here since that meetup is much closer to Muscatine, the home of Iowans for Tax Relief.

Reminder - this thing was touted as a 'forum', not a 'debate'. I'm not sure what kind of media presence was expected but the place they're hosting this will hold several hundred people.

----------


## goldenequity

Bringing up the rear supplies to the where the action is (heh,heh)

More info... Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief is Mr. David M. Stanley. He can be contacted via...

              563-263-7203       
 
Here are more emails for the Christian group:

President - Steve Scheffler

Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net

State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna               515-975-8771        gopkrishna@yahoo.com 

Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson jessica@iowachristian.com

Lobbyist - Norm Pawlewski Rmpaw@msn.com

Webmaster webmaster@iowachristian.com
 
PRESIDENTIAL FORUM SPONSORS #'S

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (Des Moines, IA office)               (800)225-7683       
American's for Fair Taxation (and they're freaking based in Texas)               1-800-FAIRTAX       
 
The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email. It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief. Please direct your concerns to Katie Koberg at               515-875-4936        or kkoberg@taxrelief.org

----------


## goldenequity

Bringing up the rear supplies to the where the action is (heh,heh)

More info... Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief is Mr. David M. Stanley. He can be contacted via...

              563-263-7203        

Here are more emails for the Christian group:

President - Steve Scheffler

Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net

State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna               515-975-8771        gopkrishna@yahoo.com 

Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson jessica@iowachristian.com

Lobbyist - Norm Pawlewski Rmpaw@msn.com

Webmaster webmaster@iowachristian.com

PRESIDENTIAL FORUM SPONSORS #'S

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (Des Moines, IA office)               (800)225-7683        
American's for Fair Taxation (and they're freaking based in Texas)               1-800-FAIRTAX        

The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email. It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief. Please direct your concerns to Katie Koberg at               515-875-4936        or kkoberg@taxrelief.org

----------


## BLS

> I'm not opposed to using other candidates too.  It's simple to in a single action, send this story to all the Iowa news outlets!
> 
> http://www.imwithfred.com/WriteLette...nes-Ames%2c+IA


(In my best Sam Kinison voice from 'Back to School')

I like the way you THINK!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

Sent a message to Alex Jones to request he post Ron Paul's exclusion on his website.  

Like Alex or not, he has millions of readers/listener's who love Ron Paul.  The call to action from Alex will pretty much shut their offices down for days...LOL.  Muahahahaha

----------


## V-rod

I have nothing personal against the LDS church, but I find it ironic that a Conservative Christian Organization who would choose someone who was a member of a church who believed that they can achieve godhood over a mainline Christian like Ron Paul.

----------


## aravoth

> (In my best Sam Kinison voice from 'Back to School')
> 
> I like the way you THINK!!!


Rofl I loved Kinison

----------


## lucky

Found where Steve Sheffler is tied to Buchannan. Will see who else and get back.

----------


## weatherbill

all you RP supporters in the area need to rally and raise hell......

bring massive signs of protest........give em hell........I would be pissed!

I hate this censorship!

Chirstian Alliance my ass!

If they were christians they would not support the sin of false wieghts and measures in the form of inflationary diluting the currency and robbing us of our savings and future, as ALL the candidates but RP supports.......

thus they are not republicans....they are neocon/globalizers

----------


## MsDoodahs

I wonder if the snub of Dr. Paul might be because those people are christian warmongers?

----------


## LibertyOrDie

> Sent a message to Alex Jones to request he post Ron Paul's exclusion on his website.  
> 
> Like Alex or not, he has millions of readers/listener's who love Ron Paul.  The call to action from Alex will pretty much shut their offices down for days...LOL.  Muahahahaha


Right with you, about an hour ago I emailed Alex Jones at infowars.com and emailed prisonplanet.com and called the infowars 800 number.  Alex Jones not only has a big following, but they get pretty organized fast.  But, I have yet to even see any info on any of their sites yet  ...  I hope we don't have to wait until tomorrow.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

The local groups should "picket" in front of both of these places. Starting NOW not just for the event itself.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Right with you, about an hour ago I emailed Alex Jones at infowars.com and emailed prisonplanet.com and called the infowars 800 number.  Alex Jones not only has a big following, but they get pretty organized fast.  But, I have yet to even see any info on any of their sites yet  ...  I hope we don't have to wait until tomorrow.


Tomarrow may be even better though.  There's plenty of action being taken today.  A second surge tomarrow would be great....you know how well that's worked in Iraq...LOL

----------


## torchbearer

Here is Edward failors home number: please don't post home numbers, thanks
tell him that is this matter is utmost importance. but always be polite.

----------


## acstichter

I don't have time to read all 200 posts, so this may have come up before.

The website http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm has a form to fill out if you want to reserve a seat at the event.  Ron Paul supporters should get seats INSIDE the event and wear Ron Paul shirts or buttons or whatever is allowed under dress code (in case it is formal only or something).

(*  I really think they will reconsider when this gets out  *)

----------


## PatriotOne

> Right with you, about an hour ago I emailed Alex Jones at infowars.com and emailed prisonplanet.com and called the infowars 800 number.  Alex Jones not only has a big following, but they get pretty organized fast.  But, I have yet to even see any info on any of their sites yet  ...  I hope we don't have to wait until tomorrow.



By the way...did you tell them where the petition was so he could post that?  I neglected to do that.

----------


## Dave

Here's the action over at LewRockwell.com:

*I Just Got a Return Call from the Iowa Guy Posted by Thomas Woods at 04:02 PM* 


Ed Failor, of Iowans for Tax Relief, just called back (when I left a message, I described myself as a writer looking for an on-the-record statement). I didn't expect any such return call, of course. His answer was that when they planned this event months ago, they determined who would be the most credible candidates and then proceeded with the arrangements on that basis.
I didn't quite understand his answer. I asked, "You thought Tommy Thompson was a more credible candidate than Ron Paul?"
He refused to answer that or any other question I posed to him, and closed with, "That is the only statement I am willing to make." Maybe someone else will have better luck: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600.

*Iowans Against Tax Relief Posted by Thomas Woods at 03:33 PM* 


Well, well, well. It turns out that Edward Failor, executive VP of Iowans for "Tax Relief" and who refuses to allow Ron Paul to take part in his candidates' forum, is a fan of...GEORGE PATAKI! Does it get more hilarious than this?
I like this part, from the _New York Sun_: "Mr. Pataki could be a hard sell to small-government conservatives, given that state spending in New York has grown to a projected $75 billion in the coming fiscal year from $43 billion in 1995. Mr. Failor said the increases were the necessary result of growth brought on by aggressive tax cuts." Oh.
Here's the whole piece.

*Another Way to Contact These People Posted by Thomas Woods at 03:00 PM* 


Since the main number for the Iowa Christian Alliance is consistently busy (or, now, they're simply not answering), I found another one! You can reach the voicemail (or, possibly, even the man himself) of Steve Sheffler at 515-971-7363.
UPDATE:
Also, for the Iowans for Tax Relief:
Katie Koberg
Public Relations Director
Iowans for Tax Relief
515-875-4936
(Thanks, Josh)


*Ron Paul Excluded in Iowa Posted by Lew Rockwell at 02:24 PM* 


On Saturday, June 30th, in Des Moines, Iowans for Tax Relief and the Iowa Christian Alliance will hold a presidential candidates forum. Present will be Messrs. Romney, Brownback, Gilmore, Huckabee, Thompson, and Tancredo. Ron Paul will not be there because he has been barred.
The heads of the two organizations refuse to say why. If you can find out, let me know.
Edward Failor
Iowans for Tax Relief
Phone: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600
Fax: 563-264-2413
E-mail.
Steve Sheffler
Iowa Christian Alliance
Phone: 515-225-1515
Fax: 515-225-1826
E-mail.

----------


## PatriotOne

Here is Edward failors home number: please don't post home numbers, thanks
tell him that is this matter is utmost importance. but always be polite.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Chris Chandler - Hastings.
> 
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/55/members/4327080/


Got it.  I've seen email from you.  Think I saw you at the debate watching party too, didn't I?  Ready to gang up on Iowa?  Let's rumble!!!

----------


## LibertyOrDie

> By the way...did you tell them where the petition was so he could post that?  I neglected to do that.


 , Got it covered...  Added the link at the top before I even posted the message about the issue!

----------


## purepaloma

"Don't Tread on Ron Paul...or Else" - Thomas Jeffersen

- WATCH OUT!  The publicity is going to be INTENSE !!!

Please contact AS MANY of the Iowa Media Outlets as possible.

Newspapers:  http://www.allyoucanread.com/newspapers.asp?id=P9

TV Stations:  http://newslink.org/IAtele.html#Fox%20network

----------


## Patriot

There is another petition to get Ron Paul into the Iowa debate.

http://www.petitiononline.com/rpwi2008/petition.html

Please sign and spread the word.

----------


## BLS

> The local groups should "picket" in front of both of these places. Starting NOW not just for the event itself.


I AGREE 100%.  We should absolutely let these people have it with BOTH barrels.

----------


## acstichter

You know, I think it is so rude to just be calling and e-mailing anybody you can find associated with these groups.  Honestly, "The Webmaster".  "The State Finance Chairman"?

Stick to the principles and stay polite.

Have good will towards man.

----------


## BLS

> Got it.  I've seen email from you.  Think I saw you at the debate watching party too, didn't I?  Ready to gang up on Iowa?  Let's rumble!!!


No, unfortunately, I have not made a meetup yet.
I'm looking into doing the June 26 meetup in Mnpls.

----------


## PatriotOne

> There is another petition to get Ron Paul into the Iowa debate.
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/rpwi2008/petition.html
> 
> Please sign and spread the word.


Arggghhhh.....that's the 2nd petition.  I hate when that happens.  The other one already has like 400 sigs.

----------


## lucky

Here is his home address:

no home addresses please

He and his wife love donating to the Bush campaign. Maybe a RonPaul sign is his front yard would be nice.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> I'm not opposed to using other candidates too.  It's simple to in a single action, send this story to all the Iowa news outlets!
> 
> http://www.imwithfred.com/WriteLette...nes-Ames%2c+IA


I did!  I just used smarmy, skirt-chasing Fred's email-the-papers-in-one-click feature.  I had already written the two papers referenced way back in this thread.  All we need are a couple of them to get intrigued with all these letters they're getting.

----------


## lucky

> I wonder if the snub of Dr. Paul might be because those people are christian warmongers?



Maybe but I think it has more to do with the sleazeball Failor. I have found him tied to every politician except Ron Paul.

----------


## LibertyCzar

New Digg article available in US Elections 2008

http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...stian_Alliance

Let's hurry and beat the bury people.

----------


## DjLoTi

> Here is his home address:
> 
> He and his wife love donating to the Bush campaign. Maybe a RonPaul sign is his front yard would be nice.


eeee... lets take the Ron Paul position.. "how would we feel if they were doing the same thing over here"

How would we feel if obama or hillary or guilani supporters called our house... put signs in our yard...

----------


## cujothekitten

> New Digg article available in US Elections 2008
> 
> http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...stian_Alliance
> 
> Let's hurry and beat the bury people.


Digg it!

----------


## CurtisLow

Let's wake up the state of Iowa! I just put this info together.


Adel  Dallas County News (A) (C)  http://www.adelnews.com/
Albia  Albia Union-Republican (A) (C)  http://www.albianews.com/
Ames  The Daily Tribune (A) (C)  http://www.amestrib.com/
Atlantic  Atlantic News Telegraph (A) (C)  http://atlanticnewstelegraph.com/
Belle Plaine  Belle Plaine Union (A) (C)  http://www.netins.net/showcase/bpunion/
Belmond  Independent (A) (C)  http://www.belmondnews.com/
Bloomfield  Bloomfield Democrat (A) (C) http://www.bdemo.com/
Boone  Boone Today (A) (C) http://www.boonetoday.com/
Burlington  The Hawk Eye (A) (C)  http://www.thehawkeye.com/
Cedar Rapids  Cedar Rapids Gazette (A) (C)  http://www.gazetteonline.com/
Centerville  Centerville Daily Iowegian (A) (C) http://www.dailyiowegian.com/ 
Charles City  Charles City Press (A) (C) http://www.charlescitypress.com/
Cherokee  Chronicle Times (A) (C)  http://www.chronicletimes.com/
Clarion  The Wright County Monitor (A) (C) http://www.clarionnewsonline.com/
Clear Lake  Clear Lake Mirror Reporter (A) (C)  http://www.clreporter.com/
Clinton  Clinton Herald (A) (C)  http://www.clintonherald.com/
Council Bluffs  The Daily Nonpareil (A) (C)  http://www.nonpareilonline.com/
Cresco  Cresco Times Online (A) (C)  http://www.crescotimes.com/
Creston  Creston News Advertiser (A) (C) http://www.crestonnewsadvertiser.com/
Davenport  Davenport Leader (A) (C)  http://www.qconline.com/
Davenport  Quad City Times (A) (C)  http://www.qctimes.com/
Davenport  River Cities Reader (A) (C)  http://www.rcreader.com/
Decorah  Decorah Newspapers (A) (C)  http://www.decorahnewspapers.com/
Des Moines  Des Moines Register (A) (C) http://www.dmregister.com/
Dubuque  Telegraph Herald (A) (C) http://www.thonline.com/
Elgin  Elgin Echo (A) (C) http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?brd=1896
Fairfield  Fairfield Daily Ledger (A) (C) http://www.ffledger.com/
Fayette  Fayette Leader (A) (C)  http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?brd=1896
Forest City  The Forest City Summit (A) (C)  http://www.forestcitysummit.com/
Fort Dodge  The Messenger (A) (C)  http://www.messengernews.net/
Fort Madison  Daily Democrat (A) (C)  http://www.dailydem.com/
Harlan  Harlan Tribune (A) (C)  http://www.zwire.com/news/newslist.cfm?brd=901
Hawkeye  Hawkeye Booster (A) (C)  http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?brd=1896 

Humboldt  The Humboldt Independent (A) (C)  http://www.humboldtnews.com/
Ida Grove  Ida County Courier-Reminder (A) (C)  http://www.idacountycourier.com/
Indianola  Record-Herald (A) (C)  http://www.indianolarecordherald.com/
Iowa City  Press-Citizen (A) (C)  http://www.press-citizen.com/
Iowa Falls  Times-Citizen (A) (C)  http://www.timescitizen.com/
Jesup  Jesup Citizen Herald Online (A) (C)  http://jesupcitizenherald.com/
Keokuk  Daily Gate City (A) (C) http://www.dailygate.com/
Knoxville  Journal Express Online (A) (C)  http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?b...dept_ID=180221

Le Mars  Daily Sentinel (A) (C) http://www.lemarssentinel.com/
Mapleton  Mapleton Press (A) (C)  http://www.lyonpublishing.com/Press.html
Marshalltown  Times-Republican (A) (C) http://www.timesrepublican.com/
Mason City  Globe-Gazette (A) (C) http://www.globegazette.com/
Monticello  Monicello Express (A) (C)  http://www.monticelloexpress.com/
Mount Pleasant  Mt. Pleasant News (A) (C)  http://www.mpnews.net/
Muscatine  Muscatine Journal (A) (C)  http://www.muscatinejournal.com/
Newton  Newton Daily News (A) (C)  http://www.newtondailynews.com/
Ogden  The Ogden Reporter (A) (C)  http://www.ogdenreporter.com/
Osceola  Sentinel-Tribune (A) (C)  http://www.osceolaiowa.com/
Oskaloosa  Oskaloosa Herald (A) (C)  http://www.oskaloosaherald.com/
Ottumwa  Ottumwa Courier (A) (C)  http://www.ottumwacourier.com/
Sigourney  Sigourney News-Review (A) (C)   http://www.zwire.com/site/news.cfm?brd=1871

Sioux City  Sioux City Journal (A) (C)  http://www.siouxcityjournal.com/
Villisca  Villisca Review.com (A) (C)  http://www.villiscareview.com/
Washington  Washington Evening Journal (A) (C)  http://www.washjrnl.com/
Waterloo  Waterloo-Cedar Falls Courier (A) (C)  http://www.wcfcourier.com/
Waukon  Waukon Standard (A) (C)  http://www.waukonstandard.com/
Webster City  The Daily Freeman-Journal (A) (C)   http://www.webstercitynews.com/

West Liberty  West Liberty Index (A) (C) http://www.zwire.com/news/newslist.cfm?brd=1105

Winterset  Winterset Madisonian (A) (C) http://www.wintersetmadisonian.com/


College Newspapers
Briar Cliff Cliff News http://www.briarcliff.edu/cliffnews/
Buena Vista Tack  http://tack.bvu.edu/
Drake Times-Delphic  http://orgs.l3.drake.edu/times_d/
Grinnell Scarlet and Black  http://www.grinnell.edu/sandb/
Iowa State Daily  http://www.iowastatedaily.com/
Luther College Chips  http://www.iowastatedaily.com/
Northern Iowa Northern Iowan  http://www.uni.edu/northia/
Simpson Simpsonian  http://www.thesimpsonian.com/
Wartburg Trumpet  http://www.wartburg.edu/trumpet/
Univ of Iowa Iowan  http://www.dailyiowan.com/
Univ of Nothern Iowa Northern Iowan  http://www.uni.edu/northia/

Magazines
CityLink - Iowa  http://usacitylink.com/ia.html
Iowa Farmer Today  http://www.iowafarmer.com/
The Iowan  http://www.iowan.com/
Midwest Today  http://www.midtod.com/
Okoboji Online  http://www.okoboji.com/
Travel Iowa  http://www.welcometraveler.com/

----------


## Hamburglar

> eeee... lets take the Ron Paul position.. "how would we feel if they were doing the same thing over here"
> 
> How would we feel if obama or hillary or guilani supporters called our house... put signs in our yard...


Agreed, lets not make this personal.

----------


## torchbearer

Admin: Address removed. Satellite photos show this is a personal residence.

----------


## BLS

> Here is his home address:
> 
> no home addresses please
> 
> He and his wife love donating to the Bush campaign. Maybe a RonPaul sign is his front yard would be nice.

----------


## torchbearer

They don't exclude the other people. how would they feel? personally i'm getting tired of having a ruling class take over our country and exclude desenting opinions. If we don't act.. it will continue.

----------


## ARealConservative

I dropped in on the Iowans for Tax relief office after work today.

They are rattled.  I was extremely friendly, but also let them know I consider their actions inexcusable.  I told them tens of thousands of Ron Paul supports want an explanation for this.  I left some info on Ron Paul but couldn't talk to Mr Failure directly.  They claim he wasn't in - yet his reserved parking spot was occupied.  I left a slim jim on the windshield of all the cars in the parking lot.  I was hopiong they had a sign in their parking lot - I was going to put a Ron Paul poser up next to it and snap a picture, but they have no sign.  In fact its just an old victorian home they are using as an office.

Keep up the calls and emails.  I thought given I'm only 20 minutes away from their office a personel visit would have far more impact and I think it did.

In parting I questioned the real motives behind their group and suggested they read the Fountainhead some time.  I told them they were acting just like the Council of American Builders.

----------


## JoshLowry

> I dropped in on the Iowans for Tax relief office after work today.
> 
> They are rattled.  I was extremely friendly, but also let them know I consider their actions inexcusable.  I told them tens of thousands of Ron Paul supports want an explanation for this.  I left some info on Ron Paul but couldn't talk to Mr Failure directly.  They claim he wasn't in - yet his reserved parking spot was occupied.  I left a slim jim on the windshield of all the cars in the parking lot.  I was hopiong they had a sign in their parking lot - I was going to put a Ron Paul poser up next to it and snap a picture, but they have no sign.  In fact its just an old victorian home they are using as an office.
> 
> Keep up the calls and emails.  I thought given I'm only 20 minutes away from their office a personel visit would have far more impact and I think it did.
> 
> In parting I questioned the real motives behind their group and suggested they read the Fountainhead some time.  I told them they were acting just like the Council of American Builders.


Awesome job bud.  Encourage others in the area to do the same.

----------


## lucky

Ok Ok I apologize.

Is the address of his law office ok.

----------


## DjLoTi

> Ok Ok I apologize.
> 
> Is the address of his law office ok.


Yes!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I dropped in on the Iowans for Tax relief office after work today.
> 
> They are rattled.  I was extremely friendly, but also let them know I consider their actions inexcusable.  I told them tens of thousands of Ron Paul supports want an explanation for this.  I left some info on Ron Paul but couldn't talk to Mr Failure directly.  They claim he wasn't in - yet his reserved parking spot was occupied.  I left a slim jim on the windshield of all the cars in the parking lot.  I was hopiong they had a sign in their parking lot - I was going to put a Ron Paul poser up next to it and snap a picture, but they have no sign.  In fact its just an old victorian home they are using as an office.
> 
> Keep up the calls and emails.  I thought given I'm only 20 minutes away from their office a personel visit would have far more impact and I think it did.
> 
> In parting I questioned the real motives behind their group and suggested they read the Fountainhead some time.  I told them they were acting just like the Council of American Builders.


I hope that you can get a good size group and "picket them" tomorrow while we continue the barrage of e-mail and phone calls.

----------


## lucky

I just found his Grandsons myspace

----------


## BW4Paul

> I dropped in on the Iowans for Tax relief office after work today.
> 
> They are rattled.  I was extremely friendly, but also let them know I consider their actions inexcusable.  I told them tens of thousands of Ron Paul supports want an explanation for this.  I left some info on Ron Paul but couldn't talk to Mr Failure directly.  They claim he wasn't in - yet his reserved parking spot was occupied.  I left a slim jim on the windshield of all the cars in the parking lot.  I was hopiong they had a sign in their parking lot - I was going to put a Ron Paul poser up next to it and snap a picture, but they have no sign.  In fact its just an old victorian home they are using as an office.
> 
> Keep up the calls and emails.  I thought given I'm only 20 minutes away from their office a personel visit would have far more impact and I think it did.
> 
> In parting I questioned the real motives behind their group and suggested they read the Fountainhead some time.  I told them they were acting just like the Council of American Builders.


Awesome stuff! My hat is off to you.

----------


## JoshLowry

> I just found his Grandsons myspace


This has nothing to do with his Grandson.

----------


## LibertyOrDie

> Let wake up the state of Iowa! I just put this info together.
> 
> 
> Adel  Dallas County News (A) (C)  http://www.adelnews.com/
> Albia  Albia Union-Republican (A) (C)  http://www.albianews.com/
> Ames  The Daily Tribune (A) (C)  http://www.amestrib.com/
> Atlantic  Atlantic News Telegraph (A) (C)  http://atlanticnewstelegraph.com/...


Maybe it is just the techie side of me, but I do love seeing large amounts of data aggregated together!

----------


## guntherg16

Let's all sign the petition to include Ron Paul!

http://www.petitiononline.com/rpwi2008/petition.html

----------


## BW4Paul

> This has nothing to do with his Grandson.


I agree. Family members are out of bounds.

----------


## Quantumystic

For more, check this out:
http://www.perspectives.com/forums/v...ump_to=3074561

----------


## lucky

> This has nothing to do with his Grandson.



LOL. I know and was just kidding. He seems like a nice kid.

----------


## DjLoTi

You know, they say we're only the internet. But they fail to mention the internet is the most powerful tool of information beyond anything else in technology or time. We are all proving so.

----------


## lucky

Damn. I can't find his office address again but give me time.

Internet is sooooooooooooooo cool.

----------


## hambone1982

> Damn. I can't find his office address again but give me time.
> 
> Internet is sooooooooooooooo cool.


Agreed. So powerful - its like a handicap in golf - now we're able to compete with the big boys ;-)

----------


## lucky

I like what I found. Shows he is a big Bushie:

DALLAS - (KRT) - Ed Failor, the Republican ground operative who is trying to help win Iowa for President Bush, was more focused on keeping up with early mail ballots than watching last week's presidential debate. 

That's because elections officials have already distributed more than 200,000 ballots to Iowa voters. 

"The voting started a week before the debate," Failor said. 
...
Failor, the executive director of the Republican Victory `04 campaign in Iowa, said it was important to approach the party's early voting campaign as aggressively as its regular get-out-the-vote effort. 

"We have to closely monitor our people and get them out to vote," he said.

----------


## lucky

Edward    	Failor, Sr.      	2610 Park Ave.           	Muscatine, IA     	52761     	563-288-3600

This is supposed to be the registered address he and his son uses as a business. Lobbyists have to register in that state.

----------


## yongrel

oi!

as irritated as I am by all this, I have to say...

this is really a kick!

----------


## mdh

I have.... a huge rack.

----------


## mdh

of back ribs on my grill.

----------


## yongrel

and incidentally, this is a great way to contact the newspapers.

http://www.imwithfred.com/WriteLette...nes-Ames%2c+IA

just use this to send a general message to all of the newspapers in Iowa, and nationally. To my knowledge, it doesn't attach any Fred Thompson tags to your message.

----------


## lucky

Strange the Iowa Christion alliance that Sheffler belongs to also has the same address as Failors office.
     	2610 Park Ave.           	Muscatine, IA     	52761     	563-288-3600

----------


## ARealConservative

> Strange the Iowa Christion alliance that Sheffler belongs to also has the same address as Failors office.
>      	2610 Park Ave.           	Muscatine, IA     	52761     	563-288-3600


I wish I knew that.  2610 Park Ave is where I went today to talk to Mr Failure.  I thought the other group was in Des Moines.

----------


## austin356

holy crap......... I go to fix some dinner and come back and 25 pages?

Damn, we have more passionate support than all other GOP candidates combined.

----------


## lucky

Interesting to find this. Two other members have come out for Huckabee. Now the same organization that Sheffler belongs to is excluding Ron Paul.

http://iowapolitics.com/index.iml?Article=96075

----------


## anewvoice

Let's just keep thing going everyday until they invite someone new.    Most credible candidates?  Every DAY!!!


Ed Failor, of Iowans for Tax Relief, just called back (when I left a message, I described myself as a writer looking for an on-the-record statement). I didn't expect any such return call, of course. His answer was that when they planned this event months ago, they determined who would be the most credible candidates and then proceeded with the arrangements on that basis.

I didn't quite understand his answer. I asked, "You thought Tommy Thompson was a more credible candidate than Ron Paul?"

He refused to answer that or any other question I posed to him, and closed with, "That is the only statement I am willing to make." Maybe someone else will have better luck: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600.

----------


## Dave

> Interesting to find this. Two other members have come out for Huckabee. Now the same organization that Sheffler belongs to is excluding Ron Paul.
> 
> http://iowapolitics.com/index.iml?Article=96075


Huckabee moved ahead of McCain in an Iowa poll today!

----------


## lucky

> I wish I knew that.  2610 Park Ave is where I went today to talk to Mr Failure.  I thought the other group was in Des Moines.


Interesting indeed. I did a google search of that address and it showed the business there at that address and of course Failors and the Tax relief group there and then I saw the Christian alliance also with the Sheffler guy.

In the email I got from Ron Paul HDQ's they had a different address. Maybe the Christian alliance used to be out of there and moved but it does show they at least used to be very near to each other. 

Wonder what that means?

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Found where Steve Sheffler is tied to Buchannan. Will see who else and get back.


Can anyone reach Buchanan?  He supports Ron Paul.  Someone get to the campaign to get RP to call Buchanan personally to ask him to throw some weight at this Sheffler guy.

----------


## Bryan

For those not wanting to read the first 25 pages here, here is a summary of interest:  


Edward Failor
Iowans for Tax Relief
2610 Park Avenue
Muscatine, Iowa 52761
Phone: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600
Fax: 563-264-2413
E-mail: itr@taxrelief.org

Steve Sheffler, President
Iowa Christian Alliance
939 Office Park Road, Suite 115
West Des Moines, Iowa 50265
Phone: 515-225-1515
Fax: 515-225-1826
E-mail: slscheffler@iowachristian.com


Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief is Mr. David M. Stanley. He can be contacted via... 563-263-7203






> You can help RP get a last-minute invite by calling the sponsors:
> Iowa Christian Alliance (see also: contacts) 
> Iowans for Tax Relief (see also: directors) 
> Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (see also: concierge ) 
> Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc. 
> Light Expressions by Shaw (see also: staff)
>   Whoever you talk to, please be polite so your message is well received.


not sure that Coldwell Banker link is gonna work

-----------------

Here's a list of Officers at Tax Relief, but still working on getting more email addys:

Dean Kleckner
Honorary Chairman

David M. Stanley
Chairman

Robert H. Solt
Vice Chairman

Cloyd E. Robinson
Vice Chairman

Jeffrey R. Boeyink
President

Edward D. Failor, Jr.
Executive Vice President

Edward D. Failor, Sr.
Senior Counsel

Peter E. Voorhees
Finance Chairman

Christopher W. Nichols
Information Services Director

Daniel G. Steele
Creative Services Director

Jamie D. Hopkins
Development Director

Kathleen M. Koberg
Public Relations Director

-----------------

Here are more emails for the Christian group:

President - Steve Scheffler
Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net
State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna 515-975-8771 gopkrishna@yahoo.com
Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson jessica@iowachristian.com
Lobbyist - Norm Pawlewski Rmpaw@msn.com
Webmaster webmaster@iowachristian.com

-----------------

PRESIDENTIAL FORUM SPONSORS #'S

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (Des Moines, IA office) (800)225-7683
American's for Fair Taxation (and they're freaking based in Texas) 1-800-FAIRTAX





> Des Moines Register:
> http://www.desmoinesregister.com/app...egory=CONTACTS
> 
> Ames Tribune:
> http://www.zwire.com/site/tab1.asp?b...dept_id=554359


-----------------
The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email. It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief. Please direct your concerns to Katie Koberg at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org
-----------------



> The ITF site for registering for the event also shows who's sponsoring the event:
> 
> Coldwell Banker Mid America Group, Realtors
> http://www.coldwellbankermag.com/home/contact/home.jsp
> FairTax.org
> http://www.fairtax.org/site/PageServ...=about_contact
> Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc
> (her name was part of the ICA list above)
> Light Expressions by Shaw
> clsmeltzer@shawelec.com


-----------------
Since their e-mail server is tanked, I recommend sending faxes too.
Limit 2 faxes per person, but free.
http://faxzero.com/
-----------------
Hey folks, this might be an alternate contact # for Katie Koberg - I'm not sure. Report back if success. Thanks. 563-284-6796
-----------------
More info... Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief is Mr. David M. Stanley. He can be contacted via...
563-263-7203
-----------------
Here are more emails for the Christian group:

President - Steve Scheffler

Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net

State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna 515-975-8771 gopkrishna@yahoo.com

Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson jessica@iowachristian.com

Lobbyist - Norm Pawlewski Rmpaw@msn.com

Webmaster webmaster@iowachristian.com

PRESIDENTIAL FORUM SPONSORS #'S

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (Des Moines, IA office) (800)225-7683
American's for Fair Taxation (and they're freaking based in Texas) 1-800-FAIRTAX

The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email. It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief. Please direct your concerns to Katie Koberg at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org
-----------------
More info... Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief is Mr. David M. Stanley. He can be contacted via...

563-263-7203

Here are more emails for the Christian group:

President - Steve Scheffler

Treasurer/President of the Board - Morris Hurd mhurd@iowatelecom.net

State Finance Chairman - Gopal Krishna 515-975-8771 gopkrishna@yahoo.com

Director of Church and Community Development - Jessica Anderson jessica@iowachristian.com

Lobbyist - Norm Pawlewski Rmpaw@msn.com

Webmaster webmaster@iowachristian.com

PRESIDENTIAL FORUM SPONSORS #'S

Coldwell Banker Mid America Group (Des Moines, IA office) (800)225-7683
American's for Fair Taxation (and they're freaking based in Texas) 1-800-FAIRTAX

The Steve Scheffler is away from his desk this week and will not be able to respond to your email. It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief. Please direct your concerns to Katie Koberg at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org
-------------------

http://www.petitiononline.com/rpwi2008/petition.html


http://www.digg.com/2008_us_election...stian_Alliance

--------------------------




> Let's wake up the state of Iowa! I just put this info together.
> 
> Adel  Dallas County News (A) (C)  http://www.adelnews.com/
> Albia  Albia Union-Republican (A) (C)  http://www.albianews.com/
> Ames  The Daily Tribune (A) (C)  http://www.amestrib.com/
> Atlantic  Atlantic News Telegraph (A) (C)  http://atlanticnewstelegraph.com/
> Belle Plaine  Belle Plaine Union (A) (C)  http://www.netins.net/showcase/bpunion/
> Belmond  Independent (A) (C)  http://www.belmondnews.com/
> Bloomfield  Bloomfield Democrat (A) (C) http://www.bdemo.com/
> ...


-----------------
Reserve your Seat here for the IoWA debate which excludes Ron Paul..
go ahead make the reservation.
http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm
-----------------
This link may explain why Dr. Paul was not invited:
http://www.iowachristian.com/060107.htm
-----------------
Oh, this is priceless:
http://www.iowachristian.com/candidatestatements%20.htm

----------


## lucky

Sometimes researching stuff can be confusing but all these characters seem to be tied together. They also have ties to every politician in the past that has come through Iowa looking to be President.

It seems but I may be wrong but the FIX may be in.

----------


## lucky

I need a aspiran for the headache and a shower to wash off the slime after all this.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You know, I think it is so rude to just be calling and e-mailing anybody you can find associated with these groups.  Honestly, "The Webmaster".  "The State Finance Chairman"?
> 
> Stick to the principles and stay polite.
> 
> Have good will towards man.



I agree.  Let's not turn this into a lynch mob, folks.  Let's stay focused on the people at fault and also try to get media coverage.

Bombarding those responsible with courteous requests is going to get us a lot further than venomous messages.  It will also not impact Ron negatively.

----------


## GoRonPaul

He's obviously being excluded because of his anti-Iraq War, non-interventionist stance... That's a news story for sure... The good doctor's not willing to go along with this loony necon "Christian" bloodlust.

----------


## manystrom

I saw all the contact info in previous threads, but didn't see anyone address the Fairtax.org MySpace Page:

http://www.myspace.com/fairtax

You have to be their friend first. If anyone is friends with them, let 'em have it for us.  I just requested to become a friend, but it might take a bit. 

Also, names, emails and phone numbers for the co-sponsors have been posted in a variety of comments here:

http://dailypaul.com/node/380#comment-1557

Someone above mentioned that we shouldn't be calling people like "Light Expressions by Shaw" but I disagree.  They are listed as a co-sponsor.  This likely means they just donated some money to get their name on the brochure and have some advertising at the event.  However, with this support comes responsibility.  

But as I said in my post, be nice and polite.  The person who answers the phone at Light Expressions is likely going to be a store manager or a clerk and won't know what the hell you're talking about (though they will learn quickly enough).  Explain politely.  Tell them you'd like to voice your opinion to the manager or the CEO.  Can you get his number?  (If you do - come back here and post it!!!).  The point is to put PRESSURE on them to make them change.

America has long enough been dominated by money.  As I say at the Daily Paul - we have something THAT MONEY CANNOT BUY!  

Best,
Michael Nystrom
Editor
www.DailyPaul.com

Michael

----------


## wecandoit

I think he is being excluded because his actions and proposed policies demonstrate true Christian belief, which is in exact opposition to the phony, highjacked Christian power structure in place today.

Ron Paul's answer to the "most pressing moral issue" question of the last debate is pretty much what Jesus taught, and what Jesus would say today, and that's the last thing the "christian" alliance would want to hear.

----------


## Action Patriot

Call the Neal Boortz Show
http://boortz.com/
http://boortz.com/contact/index.html

Atlanta: 404.872.0750
Elsewhere 1.877.310.2100

Listen in your area 8:30am - 1pm EST: http://boortz.com/contact/syndication.html

I've called in the past and he said I could call anytime and talk about Ron Paul.  Since Boortz wrote the Fair Tax book and is the leading advocate for it, I'm sure he knows what's going on with this situation.  If not, then he will.

----------


## lucky

It seems that both of these people are into politics up in Iowa and know each other. They have been in Politics for many years and have had relationships with the Major partiy for many years. Failor especially with Bush and Sheffler with Buchannan and Robertson so of course they are gonna pin their hopes on the annointed top tier.

Power comes from doing these things.

----------


## ForTheRepublic

> I think he is being excluded because his actions and proposed policies demonstrate true Christian belief, which is in exact opposition to the phony, highjacked Christian power structure in place today.
> 
> Ron Paul's answer to the "most pressing moral issue" question of the last debate is pretty much what Jesus taught, and what Jesus would say today, and that's the last thing the "christian" alliance would want to hear.


Good call. As a Christian, I think so called Christians today are gripped by fear from what they hear from their leaders not realizing the biggest enemy to liberty has always been the government. I think that these so called Christians are going to be the key to his nomination.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Let's wake up the state of Iowa! I just put this info together.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> College Newspapers
> Briar Cliff Cliff News http://www.briarcliff.edu/cliffnews/
> Buena Vista Tack  http://tack.bvu.edu/
> Drake Times-Delphic  http://orgs.l3.drake.edu/times_d/
> Grinnell Scarlet and Black  http://www.grinnell.edu/sandb/
> ...


Here we go.  I can see college papers digging into this.  Let's focus on the college papers.  We'll pick up some energetic Iowa supporters/straw poll voters at the same time.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> I dropped in on the Iowans for Tax relief office after work today.
> 
> They are rattled.  {snip}
> 
> Keep up the calls and emails.  I thought given I'm only 20 minutes away from their office a personel visit would have far more impact and I think it did.
> 
> In parting I questioned the real motives behind their group and suggested they read the Fountainhead some time.  I told them they were acting just like the Council of American Builders.


Awesome.  Just awesome.  Tell us more about how they were rattled.  Were their fingernails bitten down?  Were they all huddled together wondering what to do?  Was the phone still ringing while you were there?  Were they sweaty and disheveled?

Did you really leave Slim Jims, as in the salty meat product, on their windshields?

----------


## ecliptic

> ...
> What a bunch of hypocrites.


 It's the Christian way! Praise jesus! ( pay no attention to the part where he says "all plants are good".... God must have "made a mistake" when he created Hemp, right?... oh and ignore the part where he warns us to "beware the moneychangers"... never mind the part about "mammon" - it's OK if your giant SUV is the antithesis to your saviour's teachings... Oh and don't worry about destroying the indescribably beautiful world he gave to you - why worry if you are one of the specially chosen "rapture" people who will be saved as everyone else suffers and dies! ISN'T CHRISTIANITY GREAT!!! Screw everybody else! Right? That's what Jesus believed, right?

----------


## gravesdav

It isn't the Christian way. These are just a few hypocrites. As a Christian Ron Paul is a great representative of Christianity, the best in politics. Shows what these guys are about.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> You know, they say we're only the internet. But they fail to mention the internet is the most powerful tool of information beyond anything else in technology or time. We are all proving so.


In one of my many emails to every address I gleaned for them, I closed with, "Every time someone -- in the media or in a group such as this -- treads on Ron Paul, his support grows stronger and more coordinated.  I suppose we should thank you."

And it's true.  We're growing stronger, more resourceful, more dedicated with each of these challenges.  Man-oh-man, this is the kind of thing an organization (if you can call RP supporters "organized" LOL) like this thrives on, lives for.  I feel a Howard Dean-esque roar coming on!

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> I like what I found. Shows he is a big Bushie:
> 
> DALLAS - (KRT) - Ed Failor, the Republican ground operative who is trying to help win Iowa for President Bush, was more focused on keeping up with early mail 
> 
> [snip]
> ...
> Failor, the executive director of the Republican Victory `04 campaign in Iowa, [snip]


He may be an old pro, but he's never encountered anything like Ron Paul supporters before!

----------


## Elwar

From looking at one of their sponsors "Americans for Fair Taxation" they have a congressional score card. The scorecard shows that Ron Paul does not support the "Fair Tax". I've seen Ron Paul mention it, I believe he said it would be better than what we have now but that it's revenue neutral which means that the government would still be as huge as it is. And of course, his stance is that the most fair tax would be the no tax.

So combine that with the fact that he's not a neo-con and you have your reason.

----------


## lucky

> He may be an old pro, but he's never encountered anything like Ron Paul supporters before!


I agree. He and the others are gonna hate that they pulled this action.

Love that you went to see them. Shows them that there are real people behind just the emails and phone calls.

I am really gonna love it when the media starts calling and asking for comments.

Life is good.

----------


## ecliptic

> It isn't the Christian way. These are just a few hypocrites. As a Christian Ron Paul is a great representative of Christianity, the best in politics. Shows what these guys are about.


YES! I did not mean that ALL Christians are hypocrites... there are plenty of good examples of what it means to be a "God-fearing Christian" right here in the ranks of the Ron Paul faithful. Ron Paul supporters are GOOD PEOPLE! There is HOPE ! ! ! ! !

Have FAITH!!!!!

We shall overcome

----------


## PatriotOne

> Awesome.  Just awesome.  Tell us more about how they were rattled.  Were their fingernails bitten down?  Were they all huddled together wondering what to do?  Was the phone still ringing while you were there?  Were they sweaty and disheveled?
> 
> Did you really leave Slim Jims, as in the salty meat product, on their windshields?



LOL.  We may officially be on a terrorist list now.  Headlines tomarrow:

The Al Pauletta's target cooridinator's for the GOP Iowa Debate.  Terrified personnel rescued after taking refuge from the assault in locked restrooms.

----------


## torchbearer

Say hello to the no fly list.

----------


## specsaregood

> From looking at one of their sponsors "Americans for Fair Taxation" they have a congressional score card. The scorecard shows that Ron Paul does not support the "Fair Tax". I've seen Ron Paul mention it, I believe he said it would be better than what we have now but that it's revenue neutral which means that the government would still be as huge as it is. And of course, his stance is that the most fair tax would be the no tax.
> 
> So combine that with the fact that he's not a neo-con and you have your reason.


He has said he would rather NO TAX, but he said he would vote for the Fair Tax as he votes for legislation that reduces govt and taxes.

----------


## jj111

> I gonna call the IRS and the Federal Reserve may be they can help out.


I wouldn't put too much money on them helping you out on this one.

----------


## pipedreameleuthera

Everyone Keep up the good work calling and emailing. We are the means for Ron Paul's success. We are the Foundation and it is working.

----------


## ThePieSwindler

Longest thread on this forum ever.. and in ONE DAY   wow.

----------


## rich34

Does anyone know how well Ron is doing in Iowa? I'm from WV and someone on the mountaineer message board that lives in Iowa said that Ron Paul better not even show up in Iowa because he's against ethanol and they're the biggest ethanol state. Any ideas?

----------


## UCFGavin

we need to keep up the calling and e-mailing

----------


## angrydragon

> Does anyone know how well Ron is doing in Iowa? I'm from WV and someone on the mountaineer message board that lives in Iowa said that Ron Paul better not even show up in Iowa because he's against ethanol and they're the biggest ethanol state. Any ideas?


I don't think he's against ethanol, he's just against the government subsidizing it.

----------


## jj111

> What kind of crap is that?


Sounds like good advice to me.  I think we should ask the business co-sponsors why.  Each of us should ask all of the co-sponsors why.  And if we don't get a response from one office of the co-sponsor, we could always try calling another office of the sponsor.  There are many offices of the business co-sponsors.  I think we should keep asking until we get a formal written response from each corporate co-sponsor explaining why they are excluding Ron Paul from the debates.  I don't think the business co-sponsors will be able to take the day off and just stop answering their phones as easily as the two non-profit sponsors did today....

I think tomorrow I am going to call the corporate co-sponsors and ask them what they know about this.  Politely and with civility.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Does anyone know how well Ron is doing in Iowa? I'm from WV and someone on the mountaineer message board that lives in Iowa said that Ron Paul better not even show up in Iowa because he's against ethanol and they're the biggest ethanol state. Any ideas?


So he's supposed to tell the Iowa welfare recipients that he's going to hold a gun to my head so I'll give them money for their artificially overpriced corn?  That sounds like more of a Giuliani tactic.

Not everyone in Iowa is a subsidized corn grower.  In fact, livestock farmers are pretty ticked about ethanol as their feed is costing a hell of a lot more.

----------


## torchbearer

My patience is starting to wear thin with the nobility in this country. don't tell me to eat cake. give me our constitution back or we will have to take it back!

----------


## cdwsgronpaul

Contact Iowa Newspapers. Get them to publish a story on this censorship of Ron Paul.

http://www.inanews.com/searchcriteri...tion=Frequency

----------


## sunny

Hi all!
   this seems to be a replay of saul annuziz - well, sort of - anyway, the point is still the same - dr. paul has every right to be in that debate and it's up to us that he gets in it.
   we need to call the contact numbers and - of course  - be polite yet firm. i think any other way is detrimental to dr. paul and personally i don't think too well of us if we weren't. we need to follow in his footsteps and - WE NEED TO PUT THE PRESSURE ON THEM! 
   we don't have alotta time either - the debate date is june 30th!
   so get calling, emailing and faxing everybody and contact anyone you can in support of dr. paul!

http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/ron_paul...ul_exclud.html
http://studentsforpaul.org/ron_paul_army_engage

blessings,
sunny

----------


## tsoldrin

Can I start pre-writing my article about how the Ron Paul army 'won yet again' yet?

----------


## goldenequity

Do not stop calling.

Let's make a committment to jam the phones every single day

that's 10 days folks

right up to the very event.  It can be done.  It's called a civil protest.
Let's make a stink and a ROOAAAAARRRRR over this.

Live free or die isn't just a slogan.

----------


## JoshLowry

A few posts in this thread have been temporarily removed because the server crashed about 30 minutes ago and I am attempting to fix the post times.

They will be back shortly.

----------


## jj111

Each candidate is scheduled to speak individually to the crowd, it is not a debate.  The format is described in the press release below:

http://www.iowapolitics.com/index.iml?Article=97674

Iowans for Tax Relief, Iowa Christian Alliance: Presidential candidate forum set for June 30 in Des Moines
6/8/2007 

Event Contact: 
Katie Koberg 
Public Relations Director 
Iowans for Tax Relief 
515-875-4936 

DES MOINES, IAIowans for Tax Relief (ITR) and the Iowa Christian Alliance (ICA) are hosting a Presidential Candidates Forum in Des Moines, Iowa. 

ITR and ICA are non-partisan organizations with combined memberships of over 55,000 Iowa voters.  Our members are motivated by tax relief and social issues; we are creating a platform for our members to hear the various candidates speak.  

All credible Democrat and Republican Presidential candidates were invited. 

Event Details: 
Saturday, June 30, 2007 
                                    1:00pm- 5:00pm 
Iowa Events Center; Hy-Vee Hall 
730 Third Street 
Des Moines, IA 50309 

Event Schedule: 
Candidates will have 20 minutes to address the audience and 10 minutes for clarification on positions asked by David Stanley, ITR Chairman and Steve Scheffler, ICA President. 

Confirmed Speaking Order: 
                                    1:30pm            Honorable Tommy Thompson 
                                    2:05pm            Governor Mike Huckabee 
                                    2:40pm            Senator Sam Brownback 
                                    3:15pm            Governor Mitt Romney 
                                    3:50pm            Congressman Tom Tancredo 
                                    4:25pm            Governor Jim Gilmore

----------


## literatim

Contact the sponsors of the forum.

Lighting Expressions by Shaw
clsmeltzer@shawelec.com
750 Alice's Road
Waukee, IA 50263
Phone: (515) 987-3808
Fax: (515) 987-3812

Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group
Julie Reeves
(515) 224-8810
JReeves@MidAmericaGroup.com
www.coldwellbankermag.com

Americans for Fair Taxation
PO Box 27487
Houston, Texas 77227-7487
Phone: 713-963-9023
Toll-Free: 1-800-FAIRTAX (324-7829)
Fax: 713-963-8403
Politics@fairtax.org

Krishna Engineering Consultant
1454 30th St # 104
West Des Moines, IA 50266
(515) 224-6300

----------


## lucky

> Hi all!
>    this seems to be a replay of saul annuziz - well, sort of - anyway, the point is still the same - dr. paul has every right to be in that debate and it's up to us that he gets in it.
>    we need to call the contact numbers and - of course  - be polite yet firm. i think any other way is detrimental to dr. paul and personally i don't think too well of us if we weren't. we need to follow in his footsteps and - WE NEED TO PUT THE PRESSURE ON THEM! 
>    we don't have alotta time either - the debate date is june 30th!
>    so get calling, emailing and faxing everybody and contact anyone you can in support of dr. paul!
> 
> http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/ron_paul...ul_exclud.html
> http://studentsforpaul.org/ron_paul_army_engage
> 
> ...


I prefer the good old days of slash and burn tactics and the bullet between the eyes and all that good stuff but then again I can see your way may work also.

----------


## dspectre

Hey I was looking at Digg and very few of the Ron Paul threads are getting to the top.  It seems a lot of them are being labled as spam.  I guess some people are getting tired of the RP stories(which is reasonable).

However, a lot of the good stories are being buried, unreasonably.  I think we need to just start labeling the general stories as spam and give them their fair treatment.

----------


## Spirit of '76

This just in from the lewrockwell.com blog:




> The Chairman of Iowans for Tax Relief, Ed Failor, is a Senior Advisor to the McCain Campaign in Iowa. Everyone calling him should be aware of that.
> 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600; Fax 563-264-2413; e-mail


Here's the evidence:
http://www.gwu.edu/~action/2008/mccain/mccainorgia.html

----------


## CurtisLow

> A few posts in this thread have been temporarily removed because the server crashed about 30 minutes ago and I am attempting to fix the post times.
> 
> They will be back shortly.


We got so mad we crashed our own server..lol


thanks! I thought that's what happen.

----------


## lucky

> This just in from the lewrockwell.com blog:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the evidence:
> http://www.gwu.edu/~action/2008/mccain/mccainorgia.html


I spent all that time digging up stuff awhile ago and missed that connection. That answers my question why they did it.

----------


## remaxjon

> An update from Tom Woods on the REALstory behind Ron's exclusion:
> 
> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Ro...ed_Ron_ACT_NOW
> 
> Please don't let this get buried! Get it on the Front Page quickly.


this needs its own thread

----------


## mdh

*http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,284635,00.html*

Just pretend these people are a bobcat.  

Rawr.

----------


## Dave

Ed Failor's role in the McCain camp is a FACT:

Senior AdvisorEd Failor, Jr.(announced Jan. 23, 2007)  Executive Vice President of Iowans for Tax Relief.  Senior political advisor to Gov. George Pataki's 21st Century Freedom PAC  (announced June 14, 2006; part of initial leadership team; departure reported Nov. 21, 2006).  During the 2004 presidential campaign Failor served as executive director of Iowa Victory 2004, helping Bush to carry the battleground state. 


I'm not sure what kind of traction this gives us since McCain isn't even coming to this event but it's interesting nonetheless.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

dugg

----------


## torchbearer

how about the rampaging squirrel? think he had enough of the ron paul censorship? 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19223211/

----------


## dspectre

Hey,

   If this evidence is true, do you think we can get a lawyer on this?  Even if we protest, they may hold out since they are technically not government.  They are private interest groups.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

An update from Tom Woods on the REALstory behind Ron's exclusion:

http://digg.com/political_opinion/Ro...ed_Ron_ACT_NOW

Please don't let this get buried! Get it on the Front Page quickly.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> A few posts in this thread have been temporarily removed because the server crashed about 30 minutes ago and I am attempting to fix the post times.
> 
> They will be back shortly.


Hey Josh.... Thank you for everything!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> "All credible Democrat and Republican Presidential candidates were invited"


This "credible" thing really ticks me off.  That's the term Failor told Eddlem, indicating that Dr. Paul was not credible.

----------


## jj111

I was unable to find any link or confirmation on the Internet of the three reported corporate sponsors of this event.  Someone here had reported that it was
Coldwell Banker, Krishna Engineering Consultants Inc, and Light Expressions by Shaw.  Could someone please show us clear evidence or confirmation that these three companies indeed are corporate sponsors of this event?

Now, IF someone here can demonstrate to us that these companies are indeed sponsoring the event, perhaps someone from the sponsoring companies might be able to give us an official statement or unofficial statement as to the reason why Ron Paul has not been invited to the event, or could be asked if they might ask the sponsors to reconsider.

I don't know if anybody here will be able to show us a link demonstrating that these three companies are indeed co-sponsoring the event, but if they do, I have compiled some contact information about the companies.  It is as follows:

Coldwell Banker phones I think are in the region near the involved cities: 

A.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8800  
1501 50th St Ste 105 
WDesM IA 50266

B.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8816
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

C.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8888
1401 50th St 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5924

D.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8889
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

E.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8800
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

F.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8888
1401 50th St Ste 105 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5924

G.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8889
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

A.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-270-5252
8825 Northpark Court Nort 
Des Moines IA 50307

B.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-287-0009
2120 Rittenhouse St Ste A 
Des Moines IA 50321-3156

C.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8798
Des Moines IA 50307

D.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8816
Des Moines IA 50307

E.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-287-0009
2120 Rittenhouse St Ste A 
Des Moines IA 50321-3156
More Results For: Real Estate

A.Coldwell Banker Hedges Realty 
319-378-8760  
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

B.Coldwell Banker Real Estate Professionals 
319-351-3355  
44 Sturgis Corner Dr 
Ia Cty IA 52246

C.Coldwell Banker Hedges Commercial 
319-378-8765  
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

D.Coldwell Banker Cedar Rapids 
319-241-4500
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

E.Coldwell Banker Hedges Associates Inc 
319-364-8121
2200 1st Ave NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402-6347

F.Coldwell Banker Hedges Commercial 
319-378-8765
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

G.Coldwell Banker Hedges Realty 
319-378-8760
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402-8802

H.Coldwell Banker Lee's Town & Country Realty 
319-895-8413
101 1st St NW 
Mount Vernon IA 52314-1602

I.Coldwell Banker Real Estate Professionals 
319-351-3355
44 Sturgis Corner Dr 
Iowa City IA 52246-5617

J.Timm Tami Coldwell Banker Real Estate 
319-446-6197
406 D Ave 
Atkins IA 52206-9707

ALSO

Krishna engineering – 
Krishna Engineering Consultants Inc
1454 30th St
West Des Moines IA 50266-1305
Phone: 515-224-6300

ALSO

Light Expressions by Shaw

http://www.lightexpressions.com/staff.html

1.  Waukee Branch
750 Alice's Road
Waukee, IA 50263

Phone: (515) 987-3808
Fax: (515) 987-3812
Kate Koenig, Manager

2.  Davenport, IA Branch
563-323-3611
Lori Kilburg, Manager

3.	Coralville, IA Branch
319-358-8311
Steve Shaw, Manager

Email
clsmeltzer@shawelec.com

----------


## jj111

I was unable to find any link or confirmation on the Internet of the three reported corporate sponsors of this event.  Someone here had reported that it was
Coldwell Banker, Krishna Engineering Consultants Inc, and Light Expressions by Shaw.  Could someone please show us clear evidence or confirmation that these three companies indeed are corporate co-sponsors of this event?

Now, IF someone here can demonstrate to us that these companies are indeed co-sponsoring the event, perhaps someone from the co-sponsoring companies might be able to give us an official statement or unofficial statement as to the reason why Ron Paul has not been invited to the event, or could be asked if they might ask the sponsors to reconsider.

I don't know if anybody here will be able to show us a link demonstrating that these three companies are indeed co-sponsoring the event, but if they do, I have compiled some contact information about the companies.  It is as follows:

Coldwell Banker phones I think are in the region near the involved cities: 

A.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8800  
1501 50th St Ste 105 
WDesM IA 50266

B.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8816
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

C.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8888
1401 50th St 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5924

D.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8889
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

E.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8800
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

F.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8888
1401 50th St Ste 105 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5924

G.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8889
1501 50th St Ste 350 
West Des Moines IA 50266-5920

A.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-270-5252
8825 Northpark Court Nort 
Des Moines IA 50307

B.Call Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-287-0009
2120 Rittenhouse St Ste A 
Des Moines IA 50321-3156

C.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8798
Des Moines IA 50307

D.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-224-8816
Des Moines IA 50307

E.Coldwell Banker Mid-America Group Realtors 
515-287-0009
2120 Rittenhouse St Ste A 
Des Moines IA 50321-3156
More Results For: Real Estate

A.Coldwell Banker Hedges Realty 
319-378-8760  
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

B.Coldwell Banker Real Estate Professionals 
319-351-3355  
44 Sturgis Corner Dr 
Ia Cty IA 52246

C.Coldwell Banker Hedges Commercial 
319-378-8765  
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

D.Coldwell Banker Cedar Rapids 
319-241-4500
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

E.Coldwell Banker Hedges Associates Inc 
319-364-8121
2200 1st Ave NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402-6347

F.Coldwell Banker Hedges Commercial 
319-378-8765
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402

G.Coldwell Banker Hedges Realty 
319-378-8760
5408 Blairs Forest Way NE 
Cedar Rapids IA 52402-8802

H.Coldwell Banker Lee's Town & Country Realty 
319-895-8413
101 1st St NW 
Mount Vernon IA 52314-1602

I.Coldwell Banker Real Estate Professionals 
319-351-3355
44 Sturgis Corner Dr 
Iowa City IA 52246-5617

J.Timm Tami Coldwell Banker Real Estate 
319-446-6197
406 D Ave 
Atkins IA 52206-9707

ALSO

Krishna engineering  
Krishna Engineering Consultants Inc
1454 30th St
West Des Moines IA 50266-1305
Phone: 515-224-6300

ALSO

Light Expressions by Shaw

http://www.lightexpressions.com/staff.html

1.  Waukee Branch
750 Alice's Road
Waukee, IA 50263

Phone: (515) 987-3808
Fax: (515) 987-3812
Kate Koenig, Manager

2.  Davenport, IA Branch
563-323-3611
Lori Kilburg, Manager

3.	Coralville, IA Branch
319-358-8311
Steve Shaw, Manager

Email
clsmeltzer@shawelec.com

----------


## John of Des Moines

I'm John the Organizer of the Des Moines Group and I've got a couple of things to say about the RP exclusion.

1)  Please stop emailing me about it.  I know.

2)  Hand delivered a letter (on page 5 of this thread) to the Christian folks.  Office closed (3:30 pm.)  but phone was ringing, I wonder why?

3)  I have it from a reliable source (trust me) that it's the Christian dude that is blocking RP.  He wants to play king maker.  (but don't stop with the tax dude.)

4)  I plan to go to the Christian office (it's 5 minutes away) with video camera in hand to ask some questions (keep an eye on youtube).  (Please sumbit your questions I should ask here.) 

5)  If you are nearby and plan to come to the event please get your tickets to the event.  http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm 
Let's show'em the force of our numbers.

6)  David Yepson of the DM Register will spin this story against RP.  He wrote an article about the Presidential Candidates the other day, no mention of RP but all the others were.  [An aside: I was at an Obama event in Indianola, IA about 6 weeks ago passing-out Russo's A:FTF and Yepson walked by.  I tried to give him a dvd but he had no time for me (I'm his "buddy" - that's what he called me) as he was walking away I said: "I promise I won't ask you if you're part of Operation Mockingbird."  Well, he stuttered stepped - by the look on his face he knew was I was talking about.  End of aside.]

7)  I wouldn't be surprised when Steve gets to his Christian office the door is covered with RP signs. 

8)  Any other suggestions would be helpful.

Thanks
John of Des Moines

----------


## slantedview

> An update from Tom Woods on the REALstory behind Ron's exclusion:
> 
> http://digg.com/political_opinion/Ro...ed_Ron_ACT_NOW
> 
> Please don't let this get buried! Get it on the Front Page quickly.


agreed! dugg!

----------


## agisthos

> I'm John the Organizer of the Des Moines Group and I've got a couple of things to say about the RP exclusion.


Are you the actual campaing organizer or just some sort of meetup organizer?

----------


## torchbearer

people outside the country cannot call 877# toll free, but still a good idea. 
I just faxed them a couple of times with a black background. I wanted to make sure they could see the white letters.

----------


## angrydragon

> Hi all!
>    this seems to be a replay of saul annuziz - well, sort of - anyway, the point is still the same - dr. paul has every right to be in that debate and it's up to us that he gets in it.
>    we need to call the contact numbers and - of course  - be polite yet firm. i think any other way is detrimental to dr. paul and personally i don't think too well of us if we weren't. we need to follow in his footsteps and - WE NEED TO PUT THE PRESSURE ON THEM! 
>    we don't have alotta time either - the debate date is june 30th!
>    so get calling, emailing and faxing everybody and contact anyone you can in support of dr. paul!
> 
> http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/ron_paul...ul_exclud.html
> http://studentsforpaul.org/ron_paul_army_engage
> 
> ...


Well it's not a debate, just a forum for the candidates to talk to some people who come.

----------


## Action Patriot

*Response I received from Iowa Christian Alliance. Please give Katie a call.  Her voicemail wasn't full when I called.*

Our President, Steve Scheffler, is away from his desk for the next several days and will not be able to respond to  your email.  It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief.

I recommend that you contact *Katie Koberg* with your concerns.  She can be reached at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org

----------


## torchbearer

I read this post on the meetup bulletin board, maybe we can help:

"Plans in Progress to Kick Butt in Iowa




Below is the About Us page from the Iowans site. Obviously they are not really about lowering taxes; none of the candidates they have included possess a track record for lowering taxes. Therefore this constitutes a fraud on the electorate of Iowa. The group has an IRS number and is clearly engaging in a fraud. Therefore they would lose their status as a PAC since provably none of the candidates they present can deliver the benefits they specify in their mission statement. Success in getting big government candidates elected conflicts with the expectations raised by their own words. This is fraud. 

Ben Olson in Iowa is willing to file a law suit against Iowans for Tax Relief for fraud. Ben and his wife, Sylvia, live in Pocahantas and are old time Libertarians. 

We are planning a news conference in front of their offices, service of the law suit, letters to the papers, state and national, and news releases.

Ben's contact information is: 

Ben Olson bensyl@evertek.net

712-335-4049




NEEDS

Who can write the complaint for Ben? We should send a pre-release copy of the letter to them, giving them a chance to change their minds, say 24 hours. 

Who can run the news event in front of the offices? Ben is 250 miles away. He is calling around now to look for someone but if you know anyone get them in touch with him or me.




Thanks, Melinda Pillsbury-Foster "

----------


## Action Patriot

> *Response I received from Iowa Christian Alliance. Please give Katie a call.  Her voicemail wasn't full when I called.*
> 
> Our President, Steve Scheffler, is away from his desk for the next several days and will not be able to respond to  your email.  It is my understanding that these decisions are being made by Iowans for Tax Relief.
> 
> I recommend that you contact *Katie Koberg* with your concerns.  She can be reached at 515-875-4936 or kkoberg@taxrelief.org



This is the only response I've received from several emails I've sent.  It was from their webmaster.  I emailed back inquiring about Steve's cell number.  It will be posted here if I get it.

----------


## legion

call the 877 numbers from a payphone and stay on as long as possible. the fcc has an 80 cent surcharge for every pay phone call placed to an 800 number.

toll free costs them $$$ per minute because they are small and dont have a negotiated rate

if you are from outside of this country you should definately call the 1877 #. its about 30 cents per minute if you call them from your cell.

remember, its a taxpayers union. we're just speaking the only language they understand.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Guys, the real deal is that the so-called "tax relief" guy is a Senior Advisor to the McCain campaign.

Proof:
http://www.gwu.edu/~action/2008/mccain/mccainorgia.html

Look about halfway down the page for the name "Ed Failor, Jr."  That's him, and that's why he wants to keep Ron off the lineup.


I sent this letter to a bunch of different people at every major newspaper in Iowa, including the college papers.  Then I sent it to a bunch of different people at the NY Times, the NY Post, the Boston Globe, the Washington Post, the Chicago Tribune, the San Francisco Chronicle, and USA Today.  Then I sent it to the foreign desks at the Independent UK, The Telegraph UK, the Guardian, the Scotsman, and the BBC.  When possible, I addressed each email recipient by name.  

I hope it makes an impact.  Here it is:



> Dear Editor,
> 
> An organization called "Iowans for Tax Relief" is joining with the Iowa Christian Alliance to host a forum for Republican presidential candidates on June 30.  All of the first and second tier Republican candidates were invited to attend, with one notable exception.
> 
> Today it came to light that Representative Ron Paul, a Republican congressman from Texas, was not invited to attend.  This seemed very odd, considering the fact that Dr. Paul has received the "Taxpayer's Friend Award" from the National Taxpayers Union, holds very strong positions on the constitutionality of the IRS, and has never voted to raise taxes during his ten terms in Congress.  One would think that this kind of candidate would be ideal at a forum sponsored by the so-called Iowans for Tax Relief.
> 
> When a columnist from LewRockwell.com contacted Mr. Ed Failor, Jr., the organization's executive vice president and the man in charge of the event, to ask why Dr. Paul had been excluded, Mr. Failor simply said that Ron Paul was not invited and would not be allowed to participate because he was not a "credible" candidate.  
> 
> Again, this didn't make sense.  What made Mr. Failor decide that Dr. Paul is not a "credible" candidate, even as he invited such also-rans as Tommy Thompson and Duncan Hunter"?  This merited a little more investigation.
> ...


etc. etc.

----------


## JoshLowry

That's a great letter Spirit.

Good job my friend.

----------


## torchbearer

@Spirit of 76
Here is a mega email list of media outlets... let them know too:
http://www.ronpaulforum.com/showthread.php?t=44

----------


## LibertyEagle

Everyone needs to take a look at this.  Failor is a Senior Advisor for the McCain campaign!

http://www.dailypaul.com/node/387

----------


## Spirit of '76

Thanks, Josh.  

Torchbearer, thanks.  I'm on it!

----------


## Bryan

> I'm John the Organizer of the Des Moines Group and I've got a couple of things to say about the RP exclusion.
> 
> 1)  Please stop emailing me about it.  I know.
> 
> 2)  Hand delivered a letter (on page 5 of this thread) to the Christian folks.  Office closed (3:30 pm.)  but phone was ringing, I wonder why?
> 
> 3)  I have it from a reliable source (trust me) that it's the Christian dude that is blocking RP.  He wants to play king maker.  (but don't stop with the tax dude.)
> 
> 4)  I plan to go to the Christian office (it's 5 minutes away) with video camera in hand to ask some questions (keep an eye on youtube).  (Please sumbit your questions I should ask here.) 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, thanks for the update. I'd say the most important question is "Why wasn't he invited?" Any response will likely yield new questions that can be probed. 

Many thanks for the effort here! I look forward to the video.

----------


## torchbearer

I can only hope that the mega email list i posted will generate a large awareness in the news to the ron paul censorship by all these different agencies.

----------


## batman00

keep signining this we are at 1477 signatures:

http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_pe...d.cgi?rp063007

----------


## SevenEyedJeff

Excluded from Iowa??? YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!! THE ONLY NON-PUPPET IN THE RACE AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS!!! Nothing I hate more than playing a GAME THAT IS FIXED, except ITS NOT A GAME, ITS OUR LIVES!!!

----------


## BW4Paul

> Excluded from Iowa??? YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!! THE ONLY NON-PUPPET IN THE RACE AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENS!!! Nothing I hate more than playing a GAME THAT IS FIXED, except ITS NOT A GAME, ITS OUR LIVES!!!


Welcome to the Matrix, Jeff.

----------


## UCFGavin

i've sent some emails to media outlets.  lets see if this story gets some legs.

----------


## lucky

I certainly hope Ron Paul actually wants to make this thing. If not then we have some explaining to do.

----------


## mikelovesgod

> call the 877 numbers from a payphone and stay on as long as possible. the fcc has an 80 cent surcharge for every pay phone call placed to an 800 number.
> 
> toll free costs them $$$ per minute because they are small and dont have a negotiated rate
> 
> if you are from outside of this country you should definately call the 1877 #. its about 30 cents per minute if you call them from your cell.
> 
> remember, its a taxpayers union. we're just speaking the only language they understand.


Do you really think Dr. Paul would endorse such a policy? Using evil for evil. Dr. Paul is against the end justifying the means and that's we support him. 

Call, email, whatever, but don't bankrupt them.

----------


## lucky

> Do you really think Dr. Paul would endorse such a policy? Using evil for evil. Dr. Paul is against the end justifying the means and that's we support him. 
> 
> Call, email, whatever, but don't bankrupt them.


Well we are all individuals and each has their own way of doing things.

----------


## SeekLiberty

Here's the email letter I've sent to the emails posted for it:

To whom it may concern (BCC to Editors),

To my surprise, when I went to reserve a seat at ...

http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm

... I didn't seen Ron Paul listed as a confirmed candidate. To come
to find out, I found that he wasn't invited!

As a conservative Christian, I'd like to express my upset and ask "why",
the only candidate whom supports the notion that our Rights are given
to us by our Creator, hasn't Congressman Ron Paul been invited to
your organizations' Presidential Candidates Forum on June 30th.

Dr. Paul has been called a "Taxpayer's Friend" by the National Taxpayers
Union every year in Congress in since 1996, scoring 100%, indicating a fiscal
conservative voting record on spending of taxpayer dollars.

I'm sure you must be aware that Dr. Ron Paul is running for President of the
United States also. He advocates tax relief for all Americans. He's NEVER
voted to raise taxes in his 10 terms in Congress. I don't think we can say the same
about some of the other invitees in the various public offices in which they've served.

So it seems ironic that a group called "Iowans for Tax Relief"
have not invited, perhaps, the most anti-tax candidate there is!

This makes me curious as to WHY Iowan’s for Tax Relief, and the
Iowan Christian Alliance would NOT invite Dr. Ron Paul to the upcoming
Presidential GOP Forum on Saturday, June 30th?

Word is rapidly spreading across the Internet that maybe the
organizations are not as sincere as first believed.

Here's just one recent article which exposes a lie and also
contradictory interests as Edward Failor is found to be a supporter
of John McCain and donated $1,250 to his campaign.

http://www.lewrockwell.com/woods/woods72.html

Is there a conflict of interest that's preventing Ron Paul from being invited?

This story is looking stranger and stranger as time goes. I quote from the article:

"Excluding Ron Paul from a "tax relief" candidates’ forum is like excluding Batman from an Anti-Riddler Convention. Even funnier is that these two organizations, in blacklisting Paul, reveal themselves to be even worse than the mainstream media they always criticize: the very day the Paul campaign discovered it had been barred from this Iowa event, they got a call from ABC News confirming Ron Paul’s participation in the August 5 debate in Des Moines, Iowa."

Don't you think this is strange? What is going on here?

Again, Dr. Paul’s impeccable voting record has always
strictly been “Lower Taxes” and “Pro Life”.

Why would your organizations limit your constituents exposure to
a man whom many believe can right the wrongs of this country.

An organization having a political event, but excluding a completely valid candidate
without giving a statement of credible reason is completely unreasonable and unacceptable.

Why would candidates, whom poll lower than Ron Paul, and who've raised less
money be invited, but not Ron Paul? This doesn't make any sense to me!

Ron Paul's views more closely align with both lower-taxes type organizations
and Christian organizations. To keep him out is the absolute definition of irony.

So this is obviously wrong, and doesn't seem very Christian to me.

Ron Paul should be given a chance to voice his opinion (whether one agrees
with him or not) and let his ideas stand or fail by their own merit in open forum.

We know political censorship is wrong. I'm sure this isn't the legacy your organization wants.

Do you see how this could be construed that your organization fears
Ron Paul against some special interests that may be involved?

Are you aware what kind of media stir and grief this will likely cause,
and the potentially very negative blowback of support for your organization?

Even though some people may not be Iowans, all of America knows Iowans
play a major role in the election of America's President. Now, Americans look up
to and respect Iowa. It would be such a shame if Iowa got a reputation for censorship.

You, sponsoring this forum, are representing the proud People of Iowa.

Your organization would generate a HUGE amount of Internet exposure
with Ron Paul's presence. It'd be more publicity than you'd ever get otherwise.

So I ask you to please reconsider your position to not invite Congressman Paul
to this forum, if even it's just to save the credibility of your organization or
generate more public exposure for it. His presence at the forum would only better
serve your goal to provide tax relief and true Christian agenda for the people of Iowa.

(Right now your organizations are getting all kinds of negative exposure. But
 it's possible to turn this around for your benefit by doing the right thing.)

Across ALL of America (even some parts of the world), along with the great towns
and cities of Iowa such as Cedar Falls, Ames, Mason City, Bettendorf, Urbandale,
Cedar Rapids, Clinton, Fort Dodge, Council Bluffs, Davenport, Dubuque, Waterloo,
Marion, Burlington, Ankeny, Marshalltown, Sioux City, Des Moines, and
Iowa City, will be closely watching this story develop with a very critical eye.

Knowing how many Iowans have gotten to know and respect Ron Paul, if Ron Paul
doesn't attend, many Iowans will likely be in an uproar at your organization when
they find out that he didn't attend ... only because he wasn't invited by your group.

Then when they hear the rest of the story, they could be outraged just like me.

I sincerely hope you re-think this course of action and extend an invitation to
Congressman Ron Paul, whom is a true fiscal conservative. It can only serve
the purposes of Iowans and the American people to do so.

I'd appreciate and await a reply.

Thank you,
(Signature)

Reference:

Ron Paul Excluded in Iowa
June 19, 2007
http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/ron_paul...ul_exclud.html

Iowans for Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance will host a presidential candidates forum on Saturday, June 30th in Des Moines. Republican presidential candidates Mitt Romney, Sam Brownback, Jim Gilmore, Mike Huckabee, Tommy Thompson, and Tom Tancredo will participate."

----------


## SeekLiberty

I've submitted this letter to all the major Iowan Letters to the Editor:

Ron Paul's Exclusion in Iowan Presidential Forum

Dear Editor,

To my surprise, when I went to reserve a seat at ...

http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm

... I didn't seen Ron Paul listed as a confirmed candidate. To come to find out, I found that he wasn't invited!

As a conservative Christian, I'd like to express my upset and ask "why", the only candidate whom supports the notion that our Rights are given to us by our Creator, hasn't Congressman Ron Paul been invited to the organizations' Presidential Candidates Forum on June 30th.

Dr. Paul has been called a "Taxpayer's Friend" by the National Taxpayers Union every year in Congress in since 1996, scoring 100%, indicating a fiscal conservative voting record on spending of taxpayer dollars. 

I'm sure they must be aware that Dr. Ron Paul is running for President of the United States also. He advocates tax relief for all Americans. He's NEVER voted to raise taxes in his 10 terms in Congress. I don't think we can say the same about some of the other invitees in the various public offices in which they've served.

So it seems ironic that a group called "Iowans for Tax Relief" have not invited, perhaps, the most anti-tax candidate there is!

This makes me curious as to WHY Iowans for Tax Relief, and the Iowan Christian Alliance would NOT invite Dr. Ron Paul to the upcoming residential GOP Forum on Saturday, June 30th?

Again, Dr. Pauls impeccable voting record has always strictly been Lower Taxes and Pro Life.

IMO, I think this is ridiculous to limit their constituents exposure to a man whom many believe can right the wrongs of this country.

An organization having a political event, but excluding a completely valid candidate without giving a statement of credible reason is completely unreasonable and unacceptable.

Why would candidates, whom poll lower than Ron Paul, and who've raised less money be invited, but not Ron Paul? This doesn't make any sense to me.

Ron Paul's views more closely align with both lower-taxes type organizations and Christian organizations. To keep him out is the definition of irony.

So this is obviously wrong, and doesn't seem very Christian to me.

Ron Paul should be given a chance to voice his opinion (whether one agrees with him or not) and let his ideas stand or fail by their own merit in open forum.

We know political censorship is wrong. I'm sure this isn't the legacy their organizations want.

Does one see how this could be construed that their organizations fear Ron Paul? Why?

Even though some people may not be Iowans, all of America knows Iowans play a major role in the election of America's President. Now, Americans look up to and respect Iowa. It would be such a shame if Iowa got a reputation for censorship.

The organizations sponsoring this forum, are representing the proud People of Iowa.

So I ask them to please reconsider their position to not invite Congressman Paul to this forum. His presence at the forum would only better serve the goals to provide tax relief and true Christian agenda for the people of Iowa.

Across ALL of America (even some parts of the world), along with the great towns and cities of Iowa such as Cedar Falls, Ames, Mason City, Bettendorf, Urbandale, Cedar Rapids, Clinton, Fort Dodge, Council Bluffs, Davenport, Dubuque, Waterloo, Marion, Burlington, Ankeny, Marshalltown, Sioux City, Des Moines, and Iowa City, will be closely watching this with a critical eye.

Knowing how many Iowans have gotten to know and respect Ron Paul, if Ron Paul doesn't attend, many Iowans will likely be in an uproar at their organizations when they find out that he didn't attend ... only because he wasn't invited by these organizations.

I sincerely hope they re-think this censorship course of action and extend an invitation to Congressman Ron Paul, whom is a true fiscal conservative. It can only serve the purposes of Iowans and the American people to do so.

Thank you.

Reference:

Ron Paul Excluded in Iowa
June 19, 2007
http://blog.ronpaul2008.com/ron_paul...ul_exclud.html

Iowans for Tax Relief and Iowa Christian Alliance will host a presidential candidates forum on Saturday, June 30th in Des Moines. Republican presidential candidates Mitt Romney, Sam Brownback, Jim Gilmore, Mike Huckabee, Tommy Thompson, and Tom Tancredo will participate."

----------


## denvervoipguru

Quote from their website...

_Iowa Christian Alliance does not endorse any candidate or political party.

Our goal is to provide the public with information with which to make an informed decision.

Kevin Slinger's Salt and Light articles are presented as opinion pieces, 

not Christian Coalition of Iowa Statements._

----------


## lucky

Wow, Libertyseeker. That is  great emails sent. Great job.

----------


## denvervoipguru

James Madison Center for Free Speech
1 South 6th Street
Terre Haute, IN  47807
James Bopp, Jr.  General Counsel

June 20, 2007

Re: Iowa Christian Alliance Presidential Candidates Forum

Dear Sir,

The work of your organization over the past decade in the fight for free speech in our political process has been invaluable, and as a follow Christian voter I am personally grateful to you.

In the words of James Madison, _"the right of free discussion . . . is a fundamental principle of the American form of government."_

As a staunch defender of that discourse and free discussion in politics I’m asking for your support in requesting that an invitation to the above forum be extended to Dr. Ron Paul, Ten term U.S. Congressmen and candidate for President of the United States.

The event co-sponsor, Iowa Christian Alliance has not yet invited Dr. Paul to attend.  I’m inclined to believe this to be merely an oversight on their part and thankfully, I do find this disclaimer on the “events” page of their website…

_“ICA is currently extending invitations to all potential 2008 Presidential hopefuls”_.

Further, the “politics” page of their website links to your Guidelines for Churches & Pastors memorandum which includes the following…	


*(7) A church may allow political candidates to speak on church premises;
however, all candidates should be invited and given equal opportunity to
speak…*


Dr. Paul is an honorable, dedicated, life-long public servant and fellow Christian Patriot.  His integrity and unwavering support of the Constitution and our Bill of Rights has engendered him to thousands of supporters…bringing many, like me, back to the ranks of the Republican Party.

I thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide in this matter.  I look forward to your response.


Yours in Liberty,



Timothy Prince
Denver, CO
303.520.XXXX
XXXX XX Avenue ° Denver, CO  80249

cc: Steve Schefflier, Iowa Christian Alliance

----------


## lucky

Great letter Denver. Y'all are hitting them over the fence.

----------


## lucky

I was wondering why Failor's being McCains man in Iowa would even matter as McCain is skipping the state completely and not even in the forum?

Strange.

----------


## jj111

> I was wondering why Failor's being McCains man in Iowa would even matter as McCain is skipping the state completely and not even in the forum?
> 
> Strange.


The only candidate who has a record and message which would makes McCain's record and message pale in comparison would be Ron Paul.

----------


## lucky

Seems that the one who said that Steve Scheffler is trying to be a king maker was right.

http://www.gwu.edu/~action/2008/romney/romneyorgia.html

Look at Joe Earle and Keith Hunter. Scheffler is forbidden to endorse anyone himself or the Organization actually but of course there are ways around this stuff. Also read where Mitt Romney is buddying up to the Slimeball. I am sure if there is a way to see who has "Donated" to this fine non profit organization it would be no surprise.

Also a couple of the other names seem familar but I am too tired to dig any deeper. Night.

----------


## heiwa

Just wanted to bump Bryan's most excellent and comprehensive list of "who you gonna call?" list...





> For those not wanting to read the first 25 pages here, here is a summary of interest:  
> 
> 
> Edward Failor
> Iowans for Tax Relief
> 2610 Park Avenue
> Muscatine, Iowa 52761
> Phone: 563-288-3600 or 877-913-3600
> Fax: 563-264-2413
> ...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> This link may explain why Dr. Paul was not invited:
> http://www.iowachristian.com/060107.htm



I can't believe he's quoting Napolean, of all people.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> 5)  If you are nearby and plan to come to the event please get your tickets to the event.  http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm 
> Let's show'em the force of our numbers.


Great idea.  If they take questions from the audience and half the questions are about why Ron Paul was excluded, that will entirely screw them up.

So if we can get a hundred Ron Paul supporters there, half of them can wear RP tshirts and carry signs, and the other half can pretend they're unbiased and ask questions in the forum.  (They wouldn't take questions from anyone wearing a RP tshirt.)

----------


## dspectre

Guys,

   I think there are some people in digg who are needlessly labeling RP stories as spam.  I think that we may have to label other stories as spam to equalize the situation.

----------


## Starks

Mr. Failure, meet the angry army of teh intarwebz...

----------


## heiwa

Let's not forget that the ultimate goal is not to show these groups who's the boss (although it is almost sinfully delicious to do so) but rather to woo the Iowa voters to our cause.

Overrunning the event may not send the signal we're after.  Should Dr. Paul not be included, I propose a different approach.  If a lot of you are going, why not have some kind of party after the event.  You don't have to tell the audience what it's for if you don't want to, but as they walk in, offer them a coupon for a free gift that they have to pick up after the event - a drink, dinner, and maybe have a raffle and the winner gets a free country!

My guess is that the people who attend the event will be 99% pre-chosen.  I'm not sure what that means - perhaps they're community leaders that these groups are trying to woo.  Perhaps they're already bought and paid for.  But why not give them an alternative to the slick political types they're used to.   You all would be so refreshing after the stale, hot air of this event.

Just my 2 cents.

Jen

----------


## Starks

Believe me, they'll cave eventually... They'll realize that excluding Ron Paul is not worth the inconvenience of having your email inbox crashed and every conceivable phone line jammed.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Below is the About Us page from the Iowans site. Obviously they are not really about lowering taxes; none of the candidates they have included possess a track record for lowering taxes. Therefore this constitutes a fraud on the electorate of Iowa. The group has an IRS number and is clearly engaging in a fraud. Therefore they would lose their status as a PAC since provably none of the candidates they present can deliver the benefits they specify in their mission statement. Success in getting big government candidates elected conflicts with the expectations raised by their own words. This is fraud. 
> 
> Ben Olson in Iowa is willing to file a law suit against Iowans for Tax Relief for fraud. Ben and his wife, Sylvia, live in Pocahantas and are old time Libertarians. 
> 
> We are planning a news conference in front of their offices, service of the law suit, letters to the papers, state and national, and news releases.
> 
> Ben's contact information is: 
> 
> Ben Olson bensyl@evertek.net
> ...


I just emailed a lawyer in Chicago who is a Ron Paul supporter and a member of this forum.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> _ICA is currently extending invitations to all potential 2008 Presidential hopefuls_.
> 
> Further, the politics page of their website links to your Guidelines for Churches & Pastors memorandum which includes the following	
> 
> 
> *(7) A church may allow political candidates to speak on church premises;
> however, all candidates should be invited and given equal opportunity to
> speak*


Ohhh, that's damning.

----------


## mport1

Keep their phone lines ringing!

----------


## Dave

The founder and CEO of the Mid-America Group, one of the sponsors of the June 30 forum, is Marvin Pomerantz.

Mr. Pomerantz is also the Iowa Co-Chair of the Romney campaign!

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> The founder and CEO of the Mid-America Group, one of the sponsors of the June 30 forum, is Marvin Pomerantz.
> 
> Mr. Pomerantz is also the Iowa Co-Chair of the Romney campaign!


Someone on the Yahoo Group -- Gloria someone -- included in her emails that Romney had raised $5 Million in "fees" (another word for taxes) in Taxachussetts.  Maybe it was more.  Unfortunately I deleted her email.  Let's get this word out, that the forum sponsors are supporting a proven tax-raiser.

----------


## Nickel

Hello,

I'm new here, but thought I would share my emails to Iowans for Tax Relief and the Iowa Christian Alliance:

Hello Mr. Edward Failor,

I am excited at the opportunity Iowans for Tax Relief and the Iowa Christian Alliance are presenting the people of Iowa. The Presidential Candidates Forum on 06/30/07 could be a great venue for Iowans and all Americans to find out where the candidates stand on issues such as tax relief - which, I imagine, is close to your heart.

However, I am greatly disappointed at the exclusion of Dr. Paul. It seems antithetical for your organization to have played a part in excluding him. How could you not be interested in someone who has has never voted to raise taxes, never voted for an unbalanced budget, never voted to raise congressional pay, does not participate in the congressional pension program, returns a portion of his annual congressional office budget to the U.S. treasury every year. Obviously, his actions positively impact reducing the taxes of Iowans and all Americans.

If your organization, Iowans for Tax Relief, is at all serious about the issue of taxes, Dr. Paul needs to be deemed credible and included.


Thank you for your time,
(name included)

and

Hello Mr. Steve Sheffler,

I am excited at the opportunity Iowans for Tax Relief and the Iowa Christian Alliance are presenting the people of Iowa. The Presidential Candidates Forum on 06/30/07 could be a great venue for Iowans and all Americans to find out where the candidates stand on issues such as tax relief and faith - which, I imagine, is close to your heart.

However, I am greatly disappointed at the exclusion of Dr. Paul. It seems antithetical for your organization to have played a part in excluding him. How could you not be interested in someone who is Protestant, pro-life and has delivered over 4000 babies?

If your organization, the Iowa Christian Alliance, is at all serious about the issue of faith, Dr. Paul needs to be deemed credible and included.

Thank you for your time,
(name included)

Good luck Dr. Paul,
Nickel
__
Democrats for Ron Paul

----------


## AdamT

Great letters!

----------


## angrydragon

HOWEVER,  CHURCHES MAY:

Host candidate or issue forums where all viable candidates are invited and allowed to speak.

http://www.iowachristian.com/politics.htm

----------


## jj111

> The founder and CEO of the Mid-America Group, one of the sponsors of the June 30 forum, is Marvin Pomerantz.
> 
> Mr. Pomerantz is also the Iowa Co-Chair of the Romney campaign!


Please please please, if it has not been done already by the end of this thread, could someone please
1)  Post a full list of all the Corporate co-sponsors 
2)  Post some sort of link if possible as EVIDENCE that they in fact ARE the corporate co-sponsors of this event.

Once I see this confirmed, I will call them, and I imagine others might to, to find out their official position about co-sponsoring this event given that Dr. Paul is excluded, and find out if they knew about this, support it, and/or are planning to withdraw their support of this event if Dr. Paul is not invited.  Also we might want them to issue a written statement regarding these questions.

But first, please does anybody have a link SHOWING that these companies are in fact co-sponsoring the event?

----------


## Dave

> Please please please, if it has not been done already by the end of this thread, could someone please
> 1) Post a full list of all the Corporate co-sponsors 
> 2) Post some sort of link if possible as EVIDENCE that they in fact ARE the corporate co-sponsors of this event.
> 
> Once I see this confirmed, I will call them, and I imagine others might to, to find out their official position about co-sponsoring this event given that Dr. Paul is excluded, and find out if they knew about this, support it, and/or are planning to withdraw their support of this event if Dr. Paul is not invited. Also we might want them to issue a written statement regarding these questions.
> 
> But first, please does anybody have a link SHOWING that these companies are in fact co-sponsoring the event?


It's right here on the homepage of Iowans for Tax Relief:

http://www.taxrelief.org/Default.htm

----------


## jj111

From Lew Rockwell blog:
(I still have not yet seen an official internet confirmation that these companies are co-sponsors)
Here's what it says:

http://blog.lewrockwell.com/lewrw/ar...3627.html#more

June 19, 2007
Iowa Forum Co-Sponsors: Let Them Know
Posted by Eric A. Garris at June 19, 2007 10:11 PM

In case anyone missed it, the Iowa Presidential Candidates Forum is being co-Sponsored by: Coldwell Banker Mid America Group Realtors, FairTax.org, Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc., and Light Expressions by Shaw.

Remember to be nice when you call. These companies are just co-sponsors of the forum, which means the company probably just forked over some money to have their name show up on the brochure and have some advertising at the debate. The person who answers the phone will likely be a sales clerk or the store manager and likely won't know what the hell this is all about. So be nice. But do call, and politely inform them that their company is a co-sponsor of the event, and the event sponsors have decided to exclude a very important candidate - Ron Paul. We want to put as much pressure on the decision makers as possible - this means putting pressure on them, as well as having the cosponsors put the pressure on them too. But again, be polite. 

Click more for contact info.

Thanks to Mike Nystrom at The Daily Paul

Coldwell Banker
515-224-3600

Chairman and CEO.
MPomerantz@MidAmericaGroup.com 

President and Chief Operating Officer
TWahlert@MidAmericaGroup.com 

President
CHelmlinger@MidAmericaGroup.com 

President, Mid-America Commercial Real Estate
LCedarstrom@MidAmericaGroup.com 

Vice President, Strategic Development
BLong@MidAmericaGroup.com 

Vice President, Property Management
SColeman@MidAmericaGroup.com 

Vice President and Controller
DTinker@MidAmericaGroup.com 

Vice President, Business Development
CGreenfield@MidAmericaGroup.com 

Director of Strategic Marketing, Mid-America Group
JReeves@MidAmericaGroup.com 

Vice President IT, Coldwell Banker, Mid-America Group
kent@midamericagroup.com 

Paul Clowser
Business Analyst
PClowser@MidAmericaGroup.com 


FairTax.org

Phone: 713-963-9023 
Toll-Free: 1-800-FAIRTAX (324-7829)
Fax: 713-963-8403

WebEditor@fairtax.org - feature submissions, comments about and suggestions for the Web site

Grassroots@fairtax.org - questions and input from FairTax volunteers 

Expert@fairtax.org - topical and issue-oriented questions about taxation and the FairTax. (Check out "Ask the Expert" for previously answered questions.) 

Politics@fairtax.org - alerts and reports regarding elected officials, politics, and the FairTax

Media@fairtax.org - contact our radio and print media coordinators

Info@fairtax.org - general requests for information

FairTax Myspace Page


Light Expressions by Shaw
clsmeltzer@shawelec.com 

Three locations:

930 E. River Drive
Davenport, IA 52803
563-323-3611

1100 5th Street #100
Coralville, IA 52241
319-358-8311

750 Alice's Road
Waukee, IA 50263
515-987-3808

Krishna Engineering Consultants Inc 
1454 30th St West Des Moines
IA 50266-1305
515-224-6300

----------


## MsDoodahs

Is that stuff about churches may host candidates provided all of them are offered the opportunity to speak JUST the rules for this one group, or...

Is that "the law" in Iowa?

Anyone know?

Because if it's the LAW that every candidate must be offered the SAME opportunity to speak, then....

----------


## jj111

I just called Krishna Engineering Consultants politely asking if they were co-sponsoring the presidential forum, and was told that the person I would have to talk to would be Gopal Krishna, and that Mr. Krishna is not there this morning but is expected to return late this afternoon or tomorrow, and that I should call back then at their number which is 515-224-6300.  The person did not give me an email address.  I recommend waiting until around 4pm Central time to call them.  Whoever calls first, might want to first thing politely ask for their fax number.

----------


## MsDoodahs

I poked around at the site and here is a link to what their own website says re:  rules for involvment in politics:

http://iowachristian.com/politics.htm

It's applicable to churches, though, and this group certainly isn't a church, so I would imagine that they don't have to follow the same rules.

----------


## angrydragon

> The Iowa Christian Alliance a non-profit organization that seeks to make a difference in the public arena regarding the issues that matter most.  We stand for integrity in government, high moral values, constitutional authority, and Christian principles. Our purpose is to educate and influence voters and politicians to keep their commitment to both liberty and law; that America may continue to be one nation under God. We are not tied to any political party.  We were formerly the Christian Coalition of Iowa.


Only in their favor of course.

http://www.iowachristian.com/ica.html

----------


## torchbearer

> I just emailed a lawyer in Chicago who is a Ron Paul supporter and a member of this forum.


Great! Thank you, let me know if he gets in touch with him.
Ben's contact information is: 

Ben Olson bensyl@evertek.net

712-335-4049

----------


## jj111

Make sure ALL of your correspondences to these people are nice.  I have received feedback from one of the co-sponsors that he says he received some "hate calls", and that the two top sponsoring organizations are declaring that they are receiving "hate" calls and "hate" mail.  

Don't let this backfire.  What would Ron Paul do?  Be nice, professional, honest, and straightrforward.

I just spoke with Mr. Steve Shaw, manager of the Coroville Store, of the Waukee Branch of Light Expressions by Shaw.  Mr. Shaw did confirm that his company had contributed to be a co-sponsor of the event.

Mr. Shaw displayed the courtesy of spending 5 minutes on the phone listening to me.  He told me that he has already received a few calls, some of which he told me were "hateful."  I calmly and respectfully explained to him the situation about these debates, about Ron Paul's success in the Internet polls and fundraising and network of volunteers, told him about the fact that only Ron Paul was excluded from this forum, told him the issues around the questionable legality of the tax exempt organization from excluding a candidate, how this appeared to violate the written policy of one of the organizations, how Dr. Paul is the leading proponent of tax relief and spending reduction in harmony of the purported goals of the Tax Relief organization, how there have been campaign contributions to other candidates by one of the sponsors, etc.   I told him that there are thousands of Ron Paul supporters all over the country that are concerned that this reeks of political favoritism and shady practices to exclude Ron Paul, and that I suggested that if he issue a public statement saying that he urgest the sponsors to include Ron Paul, he would be doing the right thing and that this would probably be a very good public relations move for him.

Mr. Shaw told me that he appreciated my being respectful and informative to him in my phone call to him, and he told me that he would take my advice "under consideration."

I think that if anybody else wants to express a similar opinion to Mr. Shaw, that they realize that:
1)  You catch more flies with honey than with vinegar
2)  Nice is more effective than mean
3)  Assertiveness is more effective than aggression.

So I hope nobody calls with "hate", but I think that if anybody else wants to try to persuade this store that I am not the only person that feels this way, they might want to consider calling him, but I suggest a very "nice" phone call....

My goal with them is for them to issue a written statement that they urge the sponsors to invite Ron Paul to this forum.

----------


## jj111

Again the contact for Steve Shaw, manager of Light Expressions by Shaw is:
Coralville, IA Branch
319-358-8311
Steve Shaw, Manager

In addition, I obtained an email address for this business.  This would be to the owner, I believe the owner is related to Steve Shaw, and has a last name of Shaw.
Owner: Mr. Shaw - Email  shaw@lightexpressions.com

----------


## jj111

I don't know if this info was already posted, but:

One of the business co-sponsors, Krishna Engineering Consultants, with questions being directed to Gopal Krishna:
This same person, Gopal Krishna, was reported on this thread to be listed as the State Finance Chairman for the Iowa Christian Alliance.

Mr. Krishna's contact info at Iowa Christian Alliance was reported to be
Iowa Christian Alliance - State Finance Chairman - 
Gopal Krishna 
515-975-8771 
gopkrishna@yahoo.com 

At his place of business, his contact information is:
Krishna engineering  
Krishna Engineering Consultants Inc
1454 30th St
West Des Moines IA 50266-1305
Phone: 515-224-6300
At the business phone number, the person who answered told me that Mr. Gopal Krishna is expected to be in the office either later this afternnon or tomorrow.

----------


## mdh

The 'hate' stuff is just rhetoric coming from our enemies to try and discredit us.  Let's smother them with love.

----------


## UCFGavin

> Make sure ALL of your correspondences to these people are nice.  I have received feedback from one of the co-sponsors that he says he received some "hate calls", and that the two top sponsoring organizations are declaring that they are receiving "hate" calls and "hate" mail.  
> 
> Don't let this backfire.  What would Ron Paul do?  Be nice, professional, honest, and straightrforward.
> 
> I just spoke with Mr. Steve Shaw, manager of the Coroville Store, of the Waukee Branch of Light Expressions by Shaw.  Mr. Shaw did confirm that his company had contributed to be a co-sponsor of the event.
> 
> Mr. Shaw displayed the courtesy of spending 5 minutes on the phone listening to me.  He told me that he has already received a few calls, some of which he told me were "hateful."  I calmly and respectfully explained to him the situation about these debates, about Ron Paul's success in the Internet polls and fundraising and network of volunteers, told him about the fact that only Ron Paul was excluded from this forum, told him the issues around the questionable legality of the tax exempt organization from excluding a candidate, how this appeared to violate the written policy of one of the organizations, how Dr. Paul is the leading proponent of tax relief and spending reduction in harmony of the purported goals of the Tax Relief organization, how there have been campaign contributions to other candidates by one of the sponsors, etc.   I told him that there are thousands of Ron Paul supporters all over the country that are concerned that this reeks of political favoritism and shady practices to exclude Ron Paul, and that I suggested that if he issue a public statement saying that he urgest the sponsors to include Ron Paul, he would be doing the right thing and that this would probably be a very good public relations move for him.
> 
> Mr. Shaw told me that he appreciated my being respectful and informative to him in my phone call to him, and he told me that he would take my advice "under consideration."
> ...


under consideration = gets you to hang up =/

i would like to think he actually means it...but thats what you would normally say when you just want to stop talking to someone.

----------


## jj111

I just found out the business phone number for Mr. David Stanley, a name which appears to be the Chairman of the Iowans for Tax Relief on their webpage
http://www.taxrelief.org/directors.htm

The business phone number is 563-264-8080, and then you ask for Mr. David Stanley.  Then Mr. Stanley's receptionist answered the phone, and I was put onto Mr. Stanley's voiceline, at which point I gave my name and phone number and told him that I wanted to write a story on the Presidential Forum and wanted to ask him a question and asked him to call me back.  It appears that Ron Paul supporters have not yet inundated this phone number or his voicemail, which was very refreshing, as I was able to get my message in with no problem.

----------


## lucky

Hard for me to stay nice and all so I will leave the actuall phone calling to people with more self control.

----------


## angrydragon

The hate-calling and home-calling isn't going to work, it'll just work against Ron Paul.

----------


## lucky

> The hate-calling and home-calling isn't going to work, it'll just work against Ron Paul.



I agree but I am thinking that they may be just saying that stuff.

----------


## angrydragon

> I agree but I am thinking that they may be just saying that stuff.


Yah, I have that feeling too.

----------


## angelatc

It's not hard to be civil.  I just say "My name is ####, and I am calling to express my displeasure that Ron Paul is not being invited to the June 30th debate. Is there any way that you might be convinced to reconsider this decision?"

If they say no, then just say that you are very sorry to hear that, because Ron Paul stands for <enter platform plank of your choice here> and you think that the taxpeyers in Iowa would be very interested to hear his plan.

Then say thank you, and goodbye.

----------


## torchbearer

> I agree but I am thinking that they may be just saying that stuff.


same here.

----------


## yongrel

angeltac, that's pretty much what I've been doing. I've made about 15 phone calls since I got the initial email about RP's exclusion, and by being polite, almost all of them have carried their message to at least partially willing ears.

Then "honey vs vinegar" analogy is very true here.

----------


## jj111

A good strategy is to ask them questions:
Do you know this...?
Are you aware of this.....?
Do you know why....?
Have you done this.......?
Would you consider doing this.......?
If done professioinally and politely it is a good way to communicate and get your points across.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Let's smother them with love.


Perhaps you meant, Let's smother them with rEVOLution.

----------


## sunny

hey folks!
  here is a positive response from the gazillion newspapers i e'd about the exclusion of dr. paul from the iowa debate....thanks to whoever it was who took the time to post the e's of EVERY rag in iowa!
  so here is a newspaper that we could write to and they would show support for dr. paul!
  thank you midland times!

           ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

From:  "Midland Times" <midtimes@netins.net>  
To:	"sunny" <sunnyakadawn@yahoo.com>
Subject:	 Re: Dr. Ron Paul excluded from the Iowa Debate...
Date:  Wed, 20 Jun 2007 12:38:55 -0500

Dr. Ron Paul is our only hope, yet this is being done against the will of 
the people. Would you like to write a letter to the editor to add to our 
others?
Thanks!

            ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "sunny" <sunnyakadawn@yahoo.com>
To: <times@stormlake.com>
Sent: Wednesday, June 20, 2007 11:25 AM
Subject: Dr. Ron Paul excluded from the Iowa Debate...

> Hi,
>   I would like to inform your newspaper staff that Dr. Ron Paul, who is
> running on the Republican ticket, is being excluded from the Iowa
> Presidential debate that is being held on June 30.
>  This is wrong and I want your paper to know about it. The Iowa Christian
> Alliance is heavily involved in this debate.
>  This is against their very own policy on the website
>
> http://www.iowachristian.com/politics.htm
>   Host candidate or issue forums where all viable candidates are invited
> and allowed to speak.
>
>   I would like your paper to respond to this in it's editorial column or
> some kind of announcement.
> There is not much time to act on this as the debate is scheduled for June 30.
>
> thank you,
> sunny

----------


## angrydragon

Cool, sunny.

----------


## DjLoTi

Yay for Midland times! *gushes with happiness*

----------


## Action Patriot

I just called Coldwell Banker Real Estate Corp and the lady informed me "we are not sponsoring that event!" click. So I went to the Iowans for Tax Relief website and they have been removed as a co-sponsor.  They are still listed on the Iowa Christian Alliance website though.

Probably wanted to be removed so they wouldn't get so many phone calls.

----------


## Dave

> I just called Coldwell Banker Real Estate Corp and the lady informed me "we are not sponsoring that event!" click. So I went to the Iowans for Tax Relief website and they have been removed as a co-sponsor. They are still listed on the Iowa Christian Alliance website though.
> 
> Probably wanted to be removed so they wouldn't get so many phone calls.


Awesome! We're having an effect, people! There's one small victory.

We've got them on the run now - CHAAAAAARRRRRRGGE!!!

----------


## yongrel

yes! let's hope that they withdrew their funding, and not just their name!

----------


## UCFGavin

> I just called Coldwell Banker Real Estate Corp and the lady informed me "we are not sponsoring that event!" click. So I went to the Iowans for Tax Relief website and they have been removed as a co-sponsor.  They are still listed on the Iowa Christian Alliance website though.
> 
> Probably wanted to be removed so they wouldn't get so many phone calls.


that is awesome.

----------


## UCFGavin

what page were the sponsors on?

----------


## njandrewg

saw this on another site

"BUSTED! ED FAILOR, WHO EXCLUDED RON PAUL FROM THE IOWANS FOR TAX RELIEF DEBATE, WORKS FOR JOHN MCCAIN CAMPAIGN AS SENIOR ADVISOR!

www.whatreallyhappened.com

In addition, he's a financial supporter of McCain:
Edward Failor Contribution List in 2008
Name & Location Employer/Occupation Dollar Amount Date Primary/General Contibuted To
Failor, Edward D Mr. Jr. MUSCATINE, IA 52761 Iowans For Tax Relief/Executive Vic $250 03/31/2007 P JOHN MCCAIN 2008 INC. - Republican
Failor, Edward D Mr. Jr. MUSCATINE, IA 52761 Iowans For Tax Relief/Executive Vic $1,000 03/31/2007 P JOHN MCCAIN 2008 INC. - Republican"

----------


## dspectre

That's incredible if they took down their sponsorship.

We need to get the word out to stop calling them.

----------


## angelatc

I also got asked if they could print my letter, but I sure didn't get the Ron Paul is our only hope!" that Sunny did.

That's awesome.

----------


## Action Patriot

> That's incredible if they took down their sponsorship.
> 
> We need to get the word out to stop calling them.


Actually we need to get the word out to keep calling until it's removed from the Iowa Christian Alliance website.

I just called Coldwell again (800-225-7683, press 0 for the operator ).  I asked if they were sponsoring the event and the operator again said, "no we are not".  I informed her that they are still listed on the ICA website and she said she was already aware of that.  I asked if she has been receiving a lot of phone calls today and she gasped and said yes!.

I told her somebody should probably get their name removed from the ICA website if they wanted the phone calls to stop.  She agreed.  She was very polite (different than the other person I talked to), as was I.  Give her a call and say hello.

----------


## angrydragon

> what page were the sponsors on?


http://www.taxrelief.org/presidential_forum.htm

 Sponsored by: Iowans for Tax Relief
& Iowa Christian Alliance
Co-Sponsored by:  FairTax.org, Krishna Engineering Consultants, Inc, & Light Expressions by Shaw

----------


## Action Patriot

Coldwell has now been removed from the Iowa Christian Alliance website as a sponsor.

----------


## LizF

> It's right here on the homepage of Iowans for Tax Relief:
> 
> http://www.taxrelief.org/Default.htm




Has anybody contacted FairTax.org?

----------


## sunny

> I also got asked if they could print my letter, but I sure didn't get the Ron Paul is our only hope!" that Sunny did.
> 
> That's awesome.


hey, i just saw your post. did the midland times put in your editorial?

----------


## JoshLowry

> hey, i just saw your post. did the midland times put in your editorial?


You might have a better chance of a response if you send a PM.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=198

----------


## Tom Westbrook

How about sending this video to the Iowa Christian Alliance:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=tjwestbr

----------


## torchbearer



----------


## silverhandorder

> 


why?

----------


## torchbearer

> why?


in rememberance of the many battles we have fought.. and to reflect upon how successful/unsuccessful our enemies were at marginalizing and destroying our campaign.

Also to see how many of those soldiers on this thread are still active.

Those were good times, and we were united and strong in number.
Institutional memory is very important.
Sometimes it pays to look in the basement, ya know?

----------


## silverhandorder

I read through like half of the OP before I went to check the date.

----------


## torchbearer

> I read through like half of the OP before I went to check the date.


Hehe... you've been here since may, you should remember...

----------


## voytechs

Its called  a BLACKOUT for purpose.

----------


## Soccrmastr

who the hell bumped this????

----------


## torchbearer

> who the hell bumped this????


guilty.

----------


## soapmistress

...

----------


## kirkblitz

i hate who ever bumped this thread, i thought RP was going to be in a debate in august of 2008. Please dont bump year old threads lol

----------


## Bossobass

> guilty.


The wife and I were there for a couple of days. We got to meet Josh and work a street corner with him before the event. RP, Carol, Kent and Lew met us in the AM of the day of the rally and said a few words, which was excellent.

We infiltrated Tanc's and Huckster's war rooms, met them and gathered their strategy lit. 

It was a pretty darned great trip.

Thanks for the memories, Torch. 

There are some pics in my sig of the event, FWIW.

Bosso

----------


## ARealConservative

> I dropped in on the Iowans for Tax relief office after work today.
> 
> They are rattled.  I was extremely friendly, but also let them know I consider their actions inexcusable.  I told them tens of thousands of Ron Paul supports want an explanation for this.  I left some info on Ron Paul but couldn't talk to Mr Failure directly.  They claim he wasn't in - yet his reserved parking spot was occupied.  I left a slim jim on the windshield of all the cars in the parking lot.  I was hoping they had a sign in their parking lot - I was going to put a Ron Paul poser up next to it and snap a picture, but they have no sign.  In fact its just an old Victorian home they are using as an office.
> 
> Keep up the calls and emails.  I thought given I'm only 20 minutes away from their office a personal visit would have far more impact and I think it did.
> 
> In parting I questioned the real motives behind their group and suggested they read the Fountainhead some time.  I told them they were acting just like the Council of American Builders.



I'm still here.

----------


## LEK

> Take the high road and do the honorable thing.
> 
> What we don't need is a black eye from 'harassing' someone at home.


Exactly.
THAT will make the mainstream news.

----------

